# Global Entry Program/Pre-Check [Split from screaming woman thread]



## Luanne

Some information on what I thought was the end of random TSA PreCheck (dated September 23, 2015):

http://travelskills.com/2015/09/23/tsa-explains-confusion-over-precheck-policies/

A few days ago, we ran an item citing news reports which said that the Transportation Security Administration was no longer allowing passengers to be screened in the expedited PreCheck lanes if they are not members of that program, which requires a personal interview and payment of an $85 fee.

That item attracted comments from a number of readers, some of whom said that they were not members of PreCheck, but they were still being sent to the PreCheck lanes for screening — a practice the TSA calls “managed inclusion.” TSA started that practice many months ago to even out the inspection loads between PreCheck and non-PreCheck lanes.

So what’s going on here? Are non-members still going through PreCheck lanes or not?

“The confusion lies in the fact that we ended Managed Inclusion 2, but have left Managed Inclusion 1 in place,” TSA spokesman Mike Englund tells TravelSkills. (See full statement below)

In Managed Inclusion 1 — which remains in effect — PreCheck screening is available for “certain travelers who have been pre-screened by TSA canines,” Englund said. In other words, if a dog’s nose finds you acceptable, you might be selected for the fast inspection even if you are not an enrolled member of PreCheck and don’t have a known traveler number. (It only applies, obviously, in airports where TSA dogs are on duty.)



Managed Inclusion 2, he explained, was a program in which TSA relied on “behavior detection officers and explosive trace detection sampling” to direct certain passengers into the PreCheck lanes even if they weren’t paid members.

Englund told us: “Overall, the agency is now moving toward offering TSA PreCheck expedited screening only to trusted and pre-vetted travelers enrolled in the TSA PreCheck program, and is working with a number or partners to expand enrollment in program.” He did not say how long it might be until PreCheck screenings are limited only to paid members.

So while there won’t be as many non-members in PreCheck lines, there will still be some.


----------



## Luanne

*Global Entry Program/Pre-Check*

We used to get PreCheck all the time when flying on both Southwest and United.  Then it became more and more random, and then it would happen that one of us would get it, and the other wouldn't.  By then we were so hooked we gladly paid the $100 for Global Entry.  I think that's what they're hoping for.  You'll get so used to getting PreCheck that when you start NOT getting it on a routine basis you'll be willing to pay.

This is from the woman who also claimed she'd NEVER pay for Early Bird boarding on Southwest.


----------



## happymum

The NEXUS program in Canada (similar to Global Entry) is $50 for 5 years. I consider it an excellent investment, almost as good as my TUG membership! In both cases I save time, energy and frustration. Averaging the cost over the number of times used, both are exceedingly reasonable.

As to flying business/first class, we save up for many years to splurge on these seats for overseas destinations. We certainly don't look down on economy passengers, as that's where we usually are!

I do have a differing perspective on the screaming/questioning woman. Obviously her conduct and method of dealing with the situation were inappropriate, however if i feel that someone is "cutting" in a line, or wilfully disregarding rules, I will call them out on it. Too often people get away with bad behaviour because we allow them to. I will do so politely and calmly, or notify someone in charge and ask them to deal with it.


----------



## PStreet1

PigsDad said:


> That I didn't know -- thanks!  Does this also work for domestic flights, or just flights that include an international leg?
> 
> Kurt



Domestic for pre-TSA--not trying to be argumentative.  I answered right after I saw Kurt's post, before I'd read that it didn't work for some.  Then, I did a bit of looking.  The gov. doesn't say that you might not get Pre-TSA, and we always do (except for the one time I didn't).  

Our Sentri passes are about $150 for 5 years.https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=sentri+pass+price 
NEXUS is about $180.00 for 5 years  https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=nexus+pass+cost.  
Global Entry is $100.00 for 5 years.  http://thepointsguy.com/2013/08/1-things-you-didnt-know-about-global-entry/

Our Sentri pass can be used for Canada or for Global Entry at airports.  Maybe the programs are slightly different?  However, we were told that they are now interchangable--they weren't years ago when we got our first Sentri passes.

The gov. site says all are eligible to paricipate in pre-TSA http://www.cbp.gov/travel/trusted-traveler-programs/nexus/tsa-pre✓®

I was once not granted it, but I thought it was simply a mistake because every other time, ever since there has been a pre-TSA, both of us had it stamped on the boarding passes.


----------



## Luanne

sfwilshire said:


> I usually get TSA Pre-check due to frequent flyer status. I get to keep my shoes on, leave my computer in the bag, and generally have a shorter line. Sometimes I don' t get Pre-check and I'm disappointed, but I wait patiently in the "regular" line. It is hard for me to feel guilty for a little break, earned by flying somewhere nearly every week. My flight history suggests I am a low security risk, so why shouldn't I help speed up the line by going through a Pre-check line? It makes it faster for everyone.
> 
> Sheila



Sheila, if you're not getting PreCheck all the time you are not getting it due to frequent flyer status the times you get it.  Our dd is much more a frequent flyer than dh and I, and had status with several airlines. Usually we were the ones who would get PreCheck, and she would not.


----------



## MuranoJo

We've been lucky to have gotten TSA pre on the last few trips we've taken.  Unfortunately, I didn't realize it was a round trip TSA pre on our return last fall from Germany into Chicago.  (Maybe all of the TSA pre's are RT, not sure.)  The lines were crazy, crazy in customs and we just joined the crawling snake of people in the lines (checker didn't point us to the TSA line).  We had a 3-hour layover and burned almost all of that time in the line.

I'd gladly join GE if we had a local application site.


----------



## happymum

The link provided for Nexus is to a non-governmental site that assists with  applications for a fee.
At least for Canadians going directly through the government website, the fee is $50 for 5 years.


----------



## Egret1986

*Me, too.*



MuranoJo said:


> I'd gladly join GE if we had a local application site.



The closest site to me would be at least a 9-hour roundtrip.


----------



## artringwald

MuranoJo said:


> (Maybe all of the TSA pre's are RT, not sure..



Our trip last month was TSA Pre going out and no TSA Pre coming back. You never know.


----------



## LisaRex

Egret1986 said:


> The closest site to me would be at least a 9-hour roundtrip.



Yeah, they should open up more sites if they want more participation.  My nearest site is actually in a neighboring state, so only 1 hour vs. 3.5 hours to the only one in Ohio.


----------



## Beaglemom3

Inspired (and educated) by this thread, I applied for _Global Entry _last night and although the application had its quirks, it was fairly simple. 

I registered and set up my account. Next, I filled out the application.
Will check back to see if I'm approved and if so, will set up the interview at Logan Int'l in Boston. 

If you decide to apply, have your passport or birth certificate with you as well as your driver's license. You will need info from two of these.  Also, some of you may need the address and phone number of your current employer and other past employers as there are questions about your employment history going back 5 years.

=


----------



## "Roger"

LisaRex said:


> Yeah, they should open up more sites if they want more participation.  My nearest site is actually in a neighboring state, so only 1 hour vs. 3.5 hours to the only one in Ohio.


It is a matter of cost efficiency.  Every site requires office rental plus hiring a person to staff the office.  (Tax dollars) Basically, they have set up offices near airports with a significant number of global entries.

This is not a case of my being near such an airport and having a let them eat cake attitude toward others.  My global entry interview (actually there is nothing to it once you have passed screening) required a trip of an hour and a half each way.


----------



## Luanne

*Global Entry Program/Pre-Check*



Beaglemom3 said:


> Inspired (and educated) by this thread, I applied for _Global Entry _last night and although the application had its quirks, it was fairly simple.
> 
> I registered and set up my account. Next, I filled out the application.
> Will check back to see if I'm approved and if so, will set up the interview at Logan Int'l in Boston.
> 
> If you decide to apply, have your passport or birth certificate with you as well as your driver's license. You will need info from two of these.  Also, some of you may need the address and phone number of your current employer and other past employers as there are questions about your employment history going back 5 years.
> 
> =



I believe there are also questions about your past residences if you haven't lived at your current address for 5 years or more.


----------



## klpca

Beaglemom3 said:


> Good post and yes, it was me.



And Beaglemom3 inspired me to sign up this morning.


----------



## Beaglemom3

klpca said:


> And Beaglemom3 inspired me to sign up this morning.



  I'm such a trendsetter.

:hysterical:


----------



## PamMo

*Global Entry Program/Pre-Check*

There are some FF loyalty credit cards (maybe other types of cc's, too, I don't know) that credit you for the $100 Global Entry fee.  http://thepointsguy.com/2015/08/getting-global-entry-fee-credit/


----------



## MuranoJo

PamMo said:


> There are some FF loyalty credit cards (maybe other types of cc's, too, I don't know) that credit you for the $100 Global Entry fee.  http://thepointsguy.com/2015/08/getting-global-entry-fee-credit/



I take back my comment that I can't get GE here (my post #90).   
Thanks to PamMo's post, I followed the link and discovered we DO have a local GE interview site, albeit, just two days a week, open only 4 hours each day.  

My bad for accepting what others say and not checking it out myself.

Thanks, PamMo!  Now to get this done (and BTW, good article you posted, but my CCs won't pay for this).


----------



## Egret1986

*We've flown outside the country only a couple of times*



MuranoJo said:


> We've been lucky to have gotten TSA pre on the last few trips we've taken.  Unfortunately, I didn't realize it was a round trip TSA pre on our return last fall from Germany into Chicago.  (Maybe all of the TSA pre's are RT, not sure.)  The lines were crazy, crazy in customs and we just joined the crawling snake of people in the lines (checker didn't point us to the TSA line).  We had a 3-hour layover and burned almost all of that time in the line.
> 
> I'd gladly join GE if we had a local application site.



We're going to Nova Scotia in July.  I never even considered going through Customs .  When I saw this thread, I was hopeful about getting GE.  Then I saw the closest interview site was in Washington DC.  Too far to go.  Then I started thinking about it some more.  I remembered the Customs experience in Miami.   When I initially started looking at airfares, there were several flights with very short layovers.  I crossed them off the list.  Thirty minutes between flights just isn't doable.  

I just looked at my return flight, which I booked with my AA awards.  Obviously, I wasn't paying attention and got caught up in the moment of finding two awards flights with reasonable flight times.  The return flight from Nova Scotia lands in PHL and the layover is only 45 minutes.  Good grief .  Even if we didn't have to go through Customs, this is a very short time frame if the flight is delayed or there's a great distance between gates.  

Now, I really feel like a road trip should be in the plans, although I still don't see how we'll make our connection going through Customs (with GE or not).

There are actually two sites in Washingtion, DC.  One is at Dulles and the other is 1300 Pennsylvania Avenue at the Reagan Building.  One has Saturday hours and the other has Saturday hours by appointment.

Would anyone that is familiar with Dulles and Washington, DC post which one of these locations would be the best choice on a Saturday for ease of getting in and out, parking, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## isisdave

You might want to check on this, but most flights to the US from Canada clear customs in Canada before checkin. I've never flown from Nova Scotia, though.


----------



## Egret1986

*I will check.  Now that would be wonderful!*

Thank you for sharing that so quickly.  I will report back.


----------



## Egret1986

*If I could high-five you right now, I would!   You're right.  Clear Customs in Canada*



isisdave said:


> You might want to check on this, but most flights to the US from Canada clear customs in Canada before checkin. I've never flown from Nova Scotia, though.



You just relieved a lot of potential stress very quickly.

I'd still like to get the GE, but now I don't have to worry as much about the limited layover.


----------



## SMHarman

Gaozhen said:


> If you fly a lot, $100 for 5 years of Global Entry is pennies considering the (obvious) frustration from the long lines. That's $20 a year...if you even only fly once a year consider it a $20 convenience fee for that trip. And not only is it faster & easier to go through TSA in the USA, immigration coming home from an international trip is much faster (as alluded to in the original post).
> 
> You go through a fairly easy background check, a quick TSA interview at an airport near you, and fingerprinting. All in all, it was only a week or two between our online application and our interview, and we got our cards in the mail a few weeks later.
> 
> If you aren't willing to pay the fee, or be fingerprinted, etc., that's up to you, but you shouldn't then get mad at those that you think are "cutting the line". They did their screening ahead of time and paid a fairly nominal fee for the privilege.


All true but as a family you multiply those costs up by 3, 4, 5.


----------



## SMHarman

bjones9942 said:


> It doesn't guarantee that you'll get it, but it guarantees that you are eligible to get it.  Same as Global Entry doesn't guarantee you can just walk through customs as sometimes you get a big 'X' on your ticket and have to talk to customs.
> 
> Yes - my memory appears to be faulty!  $85 for pre-check.


So a Family of 4 is $780 for both programs.


----------



## taterhed

Egret1986 said:


> We're going to Nova Scotia in July. I never even considered going through Customs . When I saw this thread, I was hopeful about getting GE. Then I saw the closest interview site was in Washington DC. Too far to go. Then I started thinking about it some more. I remembered the Customs experience in Miami.  When I initially started looking at airfares, there were several flights with very short layovers. I crossed them off the list. Thirty minutes between flights just isn't doable.
> 
> I just looked at my return flight, which I booked with my AA awards. Obviously, I wasn't paying attention and got caught up in the moment of finding two awards flights with reasonable flight times. The return flight from Nova Scotia lands in PHL and the layover is only 45 minutes. Good grief . Even if we didn't have to go through Customs, this is a very short time frame if the flight is delayed or there's a great distance between gates.
> 
> Now, I really feel like a road trip should be in the plans, although I still don't see how we'll make our connection going through Customs (with GE or not).
> 
> There are actually two sites in Washingtion, DC. One is at Dulles and the other is 1300 Pennsylvania Avenue at the Reagan Building. One has Saturday hours and the other has Saturday hours by appointment.
> 
> Would anyone that is familiar with Dulles and Washington, DC post which one of these locations would be the best choice on a Saturday for ease of getting in and out, parking, etc.
> 
> Thanks!


 
The interview at Dulles is usually painless.  Parking is pretty easy.
Some less good news...
The agent may be late (my wife's interview was 30 mins late)
The agent may seem surly (but they aren't, just their demeanor) 
Depending on your personal data history and traveling pattern, your interview may be extremely short or slightly more involved.

Don't omit anything from the application.  Bring documentation to address any 'issues' you needed to disclose. 

cheers.


----------



## SMHarman

"Roger" said:


> Also, randomly you can still be pulled aside and be sent through the whirly-gig (the full body scanner). Actually, my wife has to go through that every time in that she has had a hip replacement. Still faster to be pre-checked in that she gets to that point much faster.


I refuse that machine (as the sign allows) and take an in person screen every time. There is a reason they a're banned in Europe and a reason the US government bought thousands of them from their own military industrial complex.


----------



## SMHarman

ronparise said:


> she says with distain





klpca said:


> And Beaglemom3 inspired me to sign up this morning.





Beaglemom3 said:


> I'm such a trendsetter.
> 
> :hysterical:


We'll now everybody else is doing it I don't want to. 

If you have any top tier travel credit cards they may reimburse these fees to you.


----------



## SMHarman

MuranoJo said:


> I take back my comment that I can't get GE here (my post #90).
> Thanks to PamMo's post, I followed the link and discovered we DO have a local GE interview site, albeit, just two days a week, open only 4 hours each day.
> 
> My bad for accepting what others say and not checking it out myself.
> 
> Thanks, PamMo!  Now to get this done (and BTW, good article you posted, but my CCs won't pay for this).


Ah but is it worth applying for one knowing they take care of this fee.


----------



## loosefeet

I just returned from the little Kona airport.  Very stressful!!  Took 1 hour to get through security-used to be 10 minutes ( I visit frequently).  They had 1 agent and 3 planes all leaving w/in a few minutes of each other.  We arrived 1 1/2 hour before our flight to check bags, return car, etc.  We almost missed our flight.  Was told that the government cut TSA hours, that our complaint should lie with them.  Well, that does not help me plan what I, as a flyer, needs to plan for timing etc.  I am not sure what is expected of me.  I think they (the TSA) want people to be pre-screened?  What is wanted ???  I am going to sign up for pre-screen, as it's not worth it to miss a flight.  The system is obviously quite broken and frustrating to all!  I guess the terrorists got what they wanted-unfortunately.


----------



## Karen G

SMHarman said:


> So a Family of 4 is $780 for both programs.


I think the $100 covers GE and TSA pre-check, so for the family of 4 it would be $400.


----------



## SMHarman

Karen G said:


> I think the $100 covers GE and TSA pre-check, so for the family of 4 it would be $400.


Yes. I looked today and read that. 

I may do this $20/yr and interview station at bowling green. 

Not sure how they will interview my 2 yo though!!!


----------



## Beaglemom3

*Global Entry Program/Pre-Check*



Luanne said:


> I believe there are also questions about your past residences if you haven't lived at your current address for 5 years or more.



  Yes, correct.

  I didn't think to post that as I've been here for 32 years and was able to skip that, but it might apply to others. 

  It is good to know what they want to know in the application beforehand. I had to open another window and thought that by doing this that my info would be lost, but was surprised. There it was when I got back ! Tah-Dah.


  Thanks !


----------



## Sandy VDH

Karen G said:


> I think the $100 covers GE and TSA pre-check, so for the family of 4 it would be $400.



If you live near the Canadian border, get NEXUS instead, it is the Canadian version of the access.  It automatically gives you a free Global Entry in addition to NEXUS access.  It is $50 for 5 years.  So a 50% discount over the US application.


----------



## dsmrp

Sandy VDH said:


> If you live near the Canadian border, get NEXUS instead, it is the Canadian version of the access.  It automatically gives you a free Global Entry in addition to NEXUS access.  It is $50 for 5 years.  So a 50% discount over the US application.



Yes I applied for NEXUS last October for DH and I, thinking we could schedule our interviews in December.  There's an office near us in Seattle, in addition to the border cities 100 miles away.  LOL, in November I got go ahead to schedule online for a 15 minute appt,  and the earliest we could schedule in Seattle was mid-May this year!!!  Still beats having to take a day off and drive to the border.  Interviews in our area are strictly Monday thru Friday (government workers , oh wait, I'm one too :ignore: )

As for the OP's original comment, I'm with her.  She didn't start anything with the screaming woman in line, unless you count just walking past her as starting something.  Or being informed about the Global Entry program, applying and getting accepted.  BTW for NEXUS you put your money up front (non-refundable) and if you are denied you're out $50.  Global Entry works the same way.


----------



## Safti

Sandy VDH said:


> If you live near the Canadian border, get NEXUS instead, it is the Canadian version of the access.  It automatically gives you a free Global Entry in addition to NEXUS access.  It is $50 for 5 years.  So a 50% discount over the US application.



I have had Nexus for 6 years now. It's not just a matter of paying the fee. Must also agree to being fingerprinted and interviewed with background check. Must also update passport and driver's licence when renewed. Cost is $50 so it's quite inexpensive but covers for all travel between US and Canada. It also enables pre check. There are terms that you must agree to. If you should be caught carrying food across the border you can get your status revoked and never get it back again. It is not something to be taken lightly.


----------



## Luanne

This appears to be everything you'd ever want to know about Global Entry, NEXUS and PreCheck:

http://thepointsguy.com/2014/05/global-entry-nexus-and-precheck-a-comprehensive-guide-and-faq/

The article is too long to post here.  One question is does answer is that children under 12 can go through PreCheck with their parents even if they don't qualify for PreCheck on his/her own.


----------



## saabman

Luanne said:


> This appears to be everything you'd ever want to know about Global Entry, NEXUS and PreCheck:
> 
> http://thepointsguy.com/2014/05/global-entry-nexus-and-precheck-a-comprehensive-guide-and-faq/



Thanks for the post. Interesting read. At first I was impressed that AmEx Platinum will reimburse you the Global Entry fee. Cool. Then I saw that the annual fee for the card is $450! I'll pay the 100.


----------



## Luanne

saabman said:


> Thanks for the post. Interesting read. At first I was impressed that AmEx Platinum will reimburse you the Global Entry fee. Cool. Then I saw that the annual fee for the card is $450! I'll pay the 100.



I think it would be worth it if you'd be using that card for other perks as well.  I read an article stating you should NEVER pay a yearly fee for a credit card, unless it saved you money. The example they gave was for someone who used one of the airline lounges and would have paid for it anyway.  By using the credit card they did, they got access to the lounge for free, and the cost of the card was less than the cost of the lounge access.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Luanne said:


> I think it would be worth it if you'd be using that card for other perks as well.  I read an article stating you should NEVER pay a yearly fee for a credit card, unless it saved you money. The example they gave was for someone who used one of the airline lounges and would have paid for it anyway.  By using the credit card they did, they got access to the lounge for free, and the cost of the card was less than the cost of the lounge access.


Yeah, well Rick loves the lounges, and we pay for them, so if we could use the lounges, I would consider that card.  Maybe I could get it for a discounted price when the Costco Amex no longer has benefits (or ends entirely).


----------



## Luanne

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yeah, well Rick loves the lounges, and we pay for them, so if we could use the lounges, I would consider that card.  Maybe I could get it for a discounted price when the Costco Amex no longer has benefits (or ends entirely).



Good luck with that.

Here is a list, from the article of how you can get the Global Entry fee paid.  There may be others since the article was written.
----

How To Get Global Entry Refunded/Reimbursed

If you have the Amex Platinum, Mercedex-Benz Platinum or Business Platinum (or Centurion) cards, you can get the fee for Global Entry refunded to you as a statement credit. Even better, the fee is also refunded to additional cardholders, and the annual fee for up to three additional Platinum cardholders is just $175 ($175 per cardholder after that), so if just two of your friends/family members gets Global Entry, you’ll earn that fee back and then some. Amex covers the Global Entry fee once per cardholder every five years, so that means renewals are reimbursed as well-it’s not just a one time deal! Note: if you already have Global Entry, you can pay the fee for anyone you know and it will get reimbursed as long as you use your eligible card- I recently tried that with a friend and I got the rebate a day later- it does not appear that they cross-reference the name.

Holders of the new Citi Prestige card can also get the fee refunded. Finally, eligible Global Services, MileagePlus Premier 1K and MileagePlus Premier Platinum members will also be refunded for Global Entry.

Finally, if you are a Delta Diamond Medallion or a Delta Platinum Medallion member you can select Global Entry as one of your Choice Benefits (two $100 vouchers for Diamond, one $100 voucher for Platinum).


----------



## Gaozhen

The citi prestige card is awesome… The fee is $450, yes, but it includes  lounge access at a lot of airports, a $250 travel credit that they a post to your account when you spend on airline tickets or similar, access to several golf courses, points you earn are transferable on a one-to-one ratio to a lot of airlines ,and reimburses your hundred dollar global entry fee. All money we would've spent anyway, so the card ends up being better than free. 

(PS had shoulder surgery this morning so voice to text, I apologize for the typos.)


----------



## saabman

Gaozhen said:


> (PS had shoulder surgery this morning so voice to text, I apologize for the typos.)



Good luck with that especially sleeping. Did that 2 years ago. Took 6 months before I went off Vicodin. Med was fun at first but then got old quick. Not good for the head or anything else.


----------



## Egret1986

*Thank you!*



taterhed said:


> The interview at Dulles is usually painless.  Parking is pretty easy.
> Some less good news...
> The agent may be late (my wife's interview was 30 mins late)
> The agent may seem surly (but they aren't, just their demeanor)
> Depending on your personal data history and traveling pattern, your interview may be extremely short or slightly more involved.
> 
> Don't omit anything from the application.  Bring documentation to address any 'issues' you needed to disclose.
> 
> cheers.



That is helpful information.


----------



## PStreet1

See, now we're "cluttered up" the TSA pre-check lines with more Global Entry folks by telling everyone about it instead of keeping the secret.


----------



## Luanne

PStreet1 said:


> See, now we're "cluttered up" the TSA pre-check lines with more Global Entry folks by telling everyone about it instead of keeping the secret.



Better that than being screamed at.


----------



## Gaozhen

saabman said:


> Good luck with that especially sleeping. Did that 2 years ago. Took 6 months before I went off Vicodin. Med was fun at first but then got old quick. Not good for the head or anything else.



Thanks - nerve block wore off really fast so I'm just high on narcotics to keep the pain manageable, and trying to sleep on a recliner...yay. Hope it doesn't take 6 months!


----------



## icydog

*Global Entry Program/Pre-Check*

Global Entry is a Customs and Border Protection sponsored program 

When I was United 1K elite they paid the fee to the government.  The problem is I had a "record" due to a completely erroneous charge made by my ex-husband many, many years ago. It was never adjudicated and I thought the issue was forgotten long ago. But it seems it stayed on my "record"  and I was turned down for the special program. I don't care. I usually get TSA Pre-approval, and since I am not traveling internationally any longer, it is a mute point. 

My real point is that the Customs people don't fool around. Even when it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## klpca

mav said:


> I'm glad for the person who signed up for global entry after reading this thread . I think it wes Beaglemom but I can't remember.  It is a wonderful thing to have and in this age of travel nightmares in the skies anything to make the trip a little easier is a blessing.



Your post and Beaglemom's enthusiasm encouraged me to stop procrastinating and apply. Today, 15 days later, I got my known traveller number. Woo hoo  - as we have two international trips coming up.


----------



## Beaglemom3

klpca said:


> Your post and Beaglemom's enthusiasm encouraged me to stop procrastinating and apply. Today, 15 days later, I got my known traveller number. Woo hoo  - as we have two international trips coming up.



  Thanks for posting this. 
  It reminded me to post that I, too, have reached the next step in the Global Entry process and am now scheduled for my interview. Unfortunately, I could not get an appointment in Boston until November, but since I'll be in NYC this summer, I made mine for July at the Bowling Green Customs House.

-


----------



## klpca

Beaglemom3 said:


> Thanks for posting this.
> It reminded me to post that I, too, have reached the next step in the Global Entry process and am now scheduled for my interview. Unfortunately, I could not get an appointment in Boston until November, but since I'll be in NYC this summer, I made mine for July at the Bowling Green Customs House.
> 
> -



If you need to get in sooner, we found that cancellations happen all the time. Just keep refreshing. I opened my approval email first and was immediately able to schedule my appointment for yesterday (I was surprised) then my husband opened his email and the next appointment was in mid May. Within 5 minutes he was able to reschedule three times, the final time being this past Tuesday. Openings kept popping up.


----------



## DEScottzz

We had an occasional TSA-Pre random upgrade and really appreciated it. For Christmas 2014, I bought the five-year one for my wife, and it was one of her favorite gifts. 

In Houston the interview process was pretty painless. They have many TSA offices in Houston, because the same office also does the interviews for the transportation workers identity cards. (They need many TWIC cards in Houston, because anybody who works in a refinery or chemical plant with water access needs one.)   

We might fly 4 times a year, so it's less about 2 dollars for TSA-Pre for every time we go through security. To us, it's well worth it.


----------



## Beaglemom3

klpca said:


> If you need to get in sooner, we found that cancellations happen all the time. Just keep refreshing. I opened my approval email first and was immediately able to schedule my appointment for yesterday (I was surprised) then my husband opened his email and the next appointment was in mid May. Within 5 minutes he was able to reschedule three times, the final time being this past Tuesday. Openings kept popping up.



  Thanks ! Great info especially now that I've cancelled my NYC stay for the last week in July. Think I'll do that now.


  =


----------



## Egret1986

*We just received our conditional pre-approvals (6 days from application)*

Looks like open availability for scheduling our interviews at Washington Dulles Airport in May.  Road trip!

We're both very excited about having the Global Entry for two upcoming international trips and the TSA pre-check since I do not consistently receive it and my husband never does.

I'm glad the OP started this thread.  I'm sorry to hear about the screaming woman though.  I'll look at that as a potential from those that are uninformed and maybe stressed due to the long lines, etc, and just keep moving along to our place in the GE or Pre-Check lines.  We're thrilled about this option and would have probably missed out on it if not for the OP's thread. We had planned to obtain TSA Pre-Check, but this is so much better.

Our last experience in Miami, coming back from Barbados, and going through Customs would have made anyone want to scream. We didn't hear any screaming from anyone, but lots of grumbling.  I'm happy for the security measures even when standing in those long, snaking lines.  Now, we'll be even happier bypassing some of those horrific lines. 

Thank you everyone for your input.  It has been very helpful.


----------



## Beaglemom3

Egret1986 said:


> Looks like open availability for scheduling our interviews at Washington Dulles Airport in May.  Road trip!
> 
> We're both very excited about having the Global Entry for two upcoming international trips and the TSA pre-check since I do not consistently receive it and my husband never does.
> 
> I'm glad the OP started this thread.  I'm sorry to hear about the screaming woman though.  I'll look at that as a potential from those that are uninformed and maybe stressed due to the long lines, etc, and just keep moving along to our place in the GE or Pre-Check lines.  We're thrilled about this option and would have probably missed out on it if not for the OP's thread. We had planned to obtain TSA Pre-Check, but this is so much better.
> 
> Our last experience in Miami, coming back from Barbados, and going through Customs would have made anyone want to scream. We didn't hear any screaming from anyone, but lots of grumbling.  I'm happy for the security measures even when standing in those long, snaking lines.  Now, we'll be even happier bypassing some of those horrific lines.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your input.  It has been very helpful.



 So very well put.

 I saw some open appts. in May at Dulles but it would require a train trip down to DC and although it's not extremely far, I've opted for an October appointment in Warwick, RI ( about an hour's drive from Weston, Ma) and will keep checking in per KLPCA's suggestion (thanks !).

  So happy that the OP got this thread going.

  I have been able to skip lines because of my leg (old fx tibial plateau with plate & screws), but I'd prefer not to use the disabled line due to my limited mobility issue. It's just the standing in one place for any length of time that makes the leg wobbly. 

I just don't feel that I am disabled enough for "the golf cart ride" all the time.

 I carry my xray (copy) and card from the orthopedic surgeon as required and for when I set the alarms off (again). My surgeon said, "any self-respecting terrorist could easily duplicate this card" and I had to chuckle as he is correct.


----------



## abbekit

klpca said:


> If you need to get in sooner, we found that cancellations happen all the time. Just keep refreshing. I opened my approval email first and was immediately able to schedule my appointment for yesterday (I was surprised) then my husband opened his email and the next appointment was in mid May. Within 5 minutes he was able to reschedule three times, the final time being this past Tuesday. Openings kept popping up.



Same thing happened for us a couple of years ago with setting up interviews at DFW. The only dates offered were months away and after w needed to take important business trips. But I kept watching the website and snagged immediate appointments because of cancelations (for two people, got last minute interviews 15 minutes apart).

I told my manager I'd need the afternoon off, we live over an hour from the airport, but the interviews were so quick I got back to work after just a two hour lunch break. 

Best travel money we've ever spent. Love TSA precheck! And used the Global entry kiosk on our recent trip back from Paris. Have never made it through the airport on the way home through customs so quickly.


----------



## Beaglemom3

klpca said:


> If you need to get in sooner, we found that cancellations happen all the time. Just keep refreshing. I opened my approval email first and was immediately able to schedule my appointment for yesterday (I was surprised) then my husband opened his email and the next appointment was in mid May. Within 5 minutes he was able to reschedule three times, the final time being this past Tuesday. Openings kept popping up.



 YAY !!!!!! 

  I have an appointment on May 5th in Warwick, R.I. thanks to using the "KLPCA maneuver" ! I just kept popping in & out of the three closest places (Bos, RI & Bowling Green, NYC)  and rebooked x 5, but this day and time are fantastic.  I did not know that you could do this until I read your post.

  Thanks !!!


----------



## mav

klpca said:


> Your post and Beaglemom's enthusiasm encouraged me to stop procrastinating and apply. Today, 15 days later, I got my known traveller number. Woo hoo  - as we have two international trips coming up.



Hi klpca,
   I am so glad that this original post helped you.  I'm actually glad I posted this thread as it seems many people are now seeing the value in having Global Entry.  Many times we are flying in from a 14 -16 hour flight, that started in one country,  had a 3-4 connection , and then onto the LOONNGG haul. When we arrive we just want it over and getting thru quickly is so nice.  As I say when anyone says anything, let alone shrieks, we just keep walking. By that point we are like zombies anyway.


----------



## planzfortomorrow

This thread has prodded me too to get mine in order.  As a government employee who's already had a background check, it's free for me, I've just never bothered with it.  I just had to register on one site & then give my CAC number for the known traveler number to the airline.  All of 10 minutes work...  I hate to fly & usually drive.  Haven't flown for 5 years, then earlier this year had 3 flights in 3 days.  Should have done this sooner...

And children under 12 don't need one--they can travel with an adult & be fine.  

This should save loads of time for our return flight from Washington DC this summer.


----------



## Beaglemom3

Tah Dah !


  Thanks to Mav's posting and the clever use of the "KLPCA Manuever", I got an even earlier interview and am approved ! Got the email when I got home, but I was verbally advised of same at the end of the interview as well.

   Went to Boston/Logan Airport for my 3:45 interview and arrived waaay early, 2:00 pm, but they took me in at 2:30 as the 2:30 appt. had not shown yet.

   Friendly, nice CBP officers there and the interview was bout 10 mins. long, but mostly me asking questions. She asked basic questions, I presented the required documents (US passport and driver's license). They fingerprinted me and took my photo despite my bad hair day.

   So, if you decide to go the GE route, don't be discouraged by the distant appointment date. Keep trying and I mean frequently (aka the "KLPCA Maneuver - lol ) until you get a date and place that works for you. I changed mine online about 5-6 times. 

  Oh, I was told that Dublin, Shannon and Heathrow are in the GE program. Yay !


  -


----------



## Beaglemom3

The email:

Re: Global Entry program Membership #XXXXXXXXXXXXX

Dear XXXXXXXXXXX

We are pleased to inform you that your U. S. Customs and Border Protection (CBP), Global Entry program membership has been approved. You can begin using the program immediately. 

Please visit www.cbp.gov/global-entry/about to review the program criteria for detailed information. 

Your Global Entry membership number is XXXXXXXXX This number will also act as your Known Traveler Number for your TSA Pre-Check benefit. For more information on the TSA Pre-Check program please visit their web site at www.tsa.gov/tsa-precheck. 

Thank you for applying to the CBP's Trusted Traveler Programs. 

Respectfully, 



Director, Trusted Traveler Programs
 U. S. Customs and Border Protection


----------



## mav

Beaglemom3,
    Great to see! Enjoy!


----------



## klpca

Thanks again Mav. Coincidentally we received our cards in the mail the day before we left for Mexico so we are truly official. It was great to see TSA precheck on our boarding passes. I can't wait to skip the line when we return.

And congrats Beaglemom!


----------



## cubigbird

Beck02 said:


> This thread has prodded me too to get mine in order.  As a government employee who's already had a background check, it's free for me, I've just never bothered with it.  I just had to register on one site & then give my CAC number for the known traveler number to the airline.  All of 10 minutes work...  I hate to fly & usually drive.  Haven't flown for 5 years, then earlier this year had 3 flights in 3 days.  Should have done this sooner...
> 
> And children under 12 don't need one--they can travel with an adult & be fine.
> 
> This should save loads of time for our return flight from Washington DC this summer.



Children must also have Global Entry to use it with parents going through customs.   

For TSA-Pre, you are right, children do not need it.


----------



## clifffaith

*"Hidden" TSA Pre-check*

Just printed our boarding passes for tomorrow's crack of dawn flight to NYC via Charlotte on American.  We have Prioity boarding because we nabbed First Class with FF miles,  but were disappointed not to at first see that we could get in the TSA PreCheck line.  Only reason I was really scouring the passes was that in March heading home from Hawaii we were checking baggage and were given replacement boarding passes that we never looked at.  Only after we got up to the agent did he send us on to a quickie line telling us to leave shoes on and liquids packed -- the new boarding passes clearly said TSA Pre, but we didn't notice since it wasn't on the paperwork we'd printed at our lodging.  Anyhoo, I was REALLY looking at our boarding passes for tomorrow and by our names in the upper left hand corner in teeny tiny blue letters are the words TSA Pre.  Absolutely would have missed this under normal circumstances.  My recollection was that the notice was always quite prominent as in "Oh Boy, we got Pre-check!".


----------



## DeniseM

I believe that "pre-check," only appears on the boarding pass - not on your e-tickets, or receipts.


----------



## dioxide45

clifffaith said:


> Just printed our boarding passes for tomorrow's crack of dawn flight to NYC via Charlotte on American.  We have Prioity boarding because we nabbed First Class with FF miles,  but were disappointed not to at first see that we could get in the TSA PreCheck line.  Only reason I was really scouring the passes was that in March heading home from Hawaii we were checking baggage and were given replacement boarding passes that we never looked at.  Only after we got up to the agent did he send us on to a quickie line telling us to leave shoes on and liquids packed -- the new boarding passes clearly said TSA Pre, but we didn't notice since it wasn't on the paperwork we'd printed at our lodging.  Anyhoo, I was REALLY looking at our boarding passes for tomorrow and by our names in the upper left hand corner in teeny tiny blue letters are the words TSA Pre.  Absolutely would have missed this under normal circumstances.  My recollection was that the notice was always quite prominent as in "Oh Boy, we got Pre-check!".



The TSA agent would have seen it and pointed you to the Pre Check line. They wouldn't have let you go through the regular line.


----------



## clifffaith

dioxide45 said:


> The TSA agent would have seen it and pointed you to the Pre Check line. They wouldn't have let you go through the regular line.



That would be nice if they'd've wave us back to the other line (separate door at LAX).  One of the reasons I was so surprised at the tiny lettering was that it makes it hard on the guy guarding the back of the PreCheck line to make sure no one gets in it who doesn't belong.  I suppose he knows where to look, but still he has to LOOK for it, as compared to the passes I'm used to seeing with TSA Pre printed in large font.


----------



## mav

klpca said:


> Thanks again Mav. Coincidentally we received our cards in the mail the day before we left for Mexico so we are truly official. It was great to see TSA precheck on our boarding passes. I can't wait to skip the line when we return.
> 
> And congrats Beaglemom!



 Great, klpca!   We have 4 long hauls booked over the next 2 months and I can truthfully say we have gotten our moneys worth out of it and then some! You will especially love Global Entry when you get off a flight dead tired!


----------



## klpca

I thought I'd post my interesting experience. Yes, it was great getting precheck and great skipping the longer lines at immigration but on my return flight from Cabo I received the Super-Special-Screening-Selection aka the dreaded SSSS on your boarding pass. It wasn't a big deal but I did get a full public pat down _just before the jetway_ so everyone boarding got to see the action! It was not much more than a cursory screening by the woman in Cabo but I can't believe that they would select someone just after they were screened for Global Entry. I suppose that it's random so hopefully I have taken my turn.


----------



## mav

It seems it happens to me when I'm on the connection flight back to the USA. I have received the dreaded SSSSSSS many times when I connect  thru Dubai  catching a flight  TO the USA . It has also happened a few times when I connect thru Germany.  Still , all is good with the rest of it. Happened once  when LEAVING the USA from Dulles.  Still , all is good with it for me.


----------



## GrayFal

Even though I have had Global Entry for several years now, I learned something from this thread.  
It is very clear when you come into the immigration area where to go for global entry. There are many signs and you just walk up, do your thing and then exit into the baggage area. 

However, after getting your bags, you are also entitled to go thru a shorter (almost non existent) line that is not particularly well marked.  
In NYC, they just tend to herd everyone into the one line. 

Thanks to this thread, When I asked about "global entry exit" I was told to "follow that wheelchair" which brought me around all the other people waiting in line to the front of their line where there was a small sign attached to a waist high podium that said global entry (and handicapped) exit. 

I did get quite a few looks when I walked up to that exit but it was worth it.  
I am sure there were other global entry people waiting in that line who just didn't know they could have bypassed the general line. 

Thanks


----------



## klpca

mav said:


> It seems it happens to me when I'm on the connection flight back to the USA. I have received the dreaded SSSSSSS many times when I connect  thru Dubai  catching a flight  TO the USA . It has also happened a few times when I connect thru Germany.  Still , all is good with the rest of it. Happened once  when LEAVING the USA from Dulles.  Still , all is good with it for me.




Gosh - now I don't feel so special!!


----------



## Egret1986

*Thank you.  Great info.*



GrayFal said:


> Even though I have had Global Entry for several years now, I learned something from this thread.
> It is very clear when you come into the immigration area where to go for global entry. There are many signs and you just walk up, do your thing and then exit into the baggage area.
> 
> However, after getting your bags, you are also entitled to go thru a shorter (almost non existent) line that is not particularly well marked.
> In NYC, they just tend to herd everyone into the one line.
> 
> Thanks to this thread, When I asked about "global entry exit" I was told to "follow that wheelchair" which brought me around all the other people waiting in line to the front of their line where there was a small sign attached to a waist high podium that said global entry (and handicapped) exit.
> 
> I did get quite a few looks when I walked up to that exit but it was worth it.
> I am sure there were other global entry people waiting in that line who just didn't know they could have bypassed the general line.
> 
> Thanks




We're looking forward to getting Global Entry for our trip in July.  It helps to know what to ask about and look for.


----------



## bendadin

I have Global Entry and Pre-check. A few times there has not been a separate line for pre-check. This last time through LGA was a thorough pain. Even though we were identified as pre-check, they still ripped apart my suitcase for a laptop and checked it for explosives. A true pre-check would not have done that, and we were very close to missing our flight due to the slow examination of my laptop. Oddly enough the only reason that we didn't miss the flight that the flight was full from a support group for those who are afraid to fly. One of them apparently failed the class as he would not allow the plane to take off.


----------



## PigsDad

bendadin said:


> I have Global Entry and Pre-check. A few times there has not been a separate line for pre-check. This last time through LGA was a thorough pain. Even though we were identified as pre-check, they still ripped apart my suitcase for a laptop and checked it for explosives. *A true pre-check would not have done that*, ...



Disagree. They are quite clear that even if you are given pre-check, it does not _guarantee _you will not be flagged for extra screening at security checkpoints.

Kurt


----------



## Sugarcubesea

I can use Global Entry for domestic travel too, right?


----------



## PStreet1

Yes.  Global Entry, Sentri, and Nexus all get you pre-check on domestic flights IF you register the number with the airline you are flying.


----------



## PStreet1

Sometimes the actual pre-check line is closed at the Phoenix airport.  When it is, they make an effort to sort of do precheck in the regular lanes.  However, the result is having to do part of the stuff required in the regular check lines.  Yesterday, I asked why it is sometimes closed, and the answer was "budget cuts; that's the easiest thing to cut."


----------



## Sugarcubesea

PStreet1 said:


> Yes.  Global Entry, Sentri, and Nexus all get you pre-check on domestic flights IF you register the number with the airline you are flying.



Thank you, I just applied and it took forever, kind of like standing in that line...


----------



## mav

bendadin said:


> I have Global Entry and Pre-check. A few times there has not been a separate line for pre-check. This last time through LGA was a thorough pain. Even though we were identified as pre-check, they still ripped apart my suitcase for a laptop and checked it for explosives. A true pre-check would not have done that, and we were very close to missing our flight due to the slow examination of my laptop. Oddly enough the only reason that we didn't miss the flight that the flight was full from a support group for those who are afraid to fly. One of them apparently failed the class as he would not allow the plane to take off.



  We have both Global entry and pre check and have been flagged. It's happened a few times in the USA, but more frequently then not when we are returning TO the USA from Europe and especially thru the Middle East. There is a second security when transfering  thru Dubai and a few other places when coming back home to the USA. 
   Once when we were leaving from Dulles airport to head overseas DH was flagged and not only was his carry on throughly checked, but his passport was taken to a back room and gone over for about 10 minutes. We could never figure that out.  Nothing bothers me much. I expect anything to happen from canceled flights to lost luggage luggage, sitting on planes for 3 hours because of a maintenance issue, to timed out crews and having to get off the plane, to a man taken off a plane because he got into a fight with another passenger and yelled at  the passenger  that he was going to kick his a.. when the plane landed in Dubai. That man happened to be sitting accross the aisle so I had a first hand seat for that chaos. etc.  , etc Sadly its all part of the chaos of travel today.


----------



## vacationhopeful

mav said:


> ... Nothing bothers me much. I expect anything to happen from canceled flights to lost luggage luggage, sitting on planes for 3 hours because of a maintenance issue, to timed out crews and having to get off the plane, to a man taken off a plane because he got into a fight with another passenger and yelled at  the passenger  that he was going to kick his a.. when the plane landed in Dubai. That man happened to be sitting across the aisle so I had a first hand seat for that chaos. etc.  , etc Sadly its all part of the chaos of travel today.



Have you been flying on the same flights as me? Except for airport you mentioned, those are woes/excitement I have seen or experienced during my flights in the past few years.

I pack a go-bag for the flight (my meds and a change of clothes for the  weather at my destination) plus the computer. I feel more like I am packing for a survival TV series. I even buy food after security for the flight ... in case we sit for hours at the departure gate, waylaid to another airport, circle before landing or sit while waiting a gate assignment to get OFF the plane at the destination. 

Travel is not an enjoyable experience lately... it is a social endurance test.


----------



## mav

vacationhopeful said:


> Have you been flying on the same flights as me? Except for airport you mentioned, those are woes/excitement I have seen or experienced during my flights in the past few years.
> 
> I pack a go-bag for the flight (my meds and a change of clothes for the  weather at my destination) plus the computer. I feel more like I am packing for a survival TV series. I even buy food after security for the flight ... in case we sit for hours at the departure gate, waylaid to another airport, circle before landing or sit while waiting a gate assignment to get OFF the plane at the destination.
> 
> Travel is not an enjoyable experience lately... it is a social endurance test.



   So true,  I wish I was not so travel addicted, I am restless after just a week at home. I just can't seem to resist the draw of Europe and the Middle East. Either that or I am a secret machosist, who thrives or airline chaos. One night when leaving from Dulles, to connect thru Dubai we had  2 flights time out. We were all booted off the second plane at about 2 am and the flight just cancelled. The chaos after the second fiasco was amazing. People yelling at gate agents etc. I just called the 800  United number, rebooked, got a hotel voucher for a Marriott hotel room at Dulles that United gave us, and DH and I caught  a shuttle to the hotel that Marriott was kind enough to send. We were out of the airport pretty quickly while everyone else was still in line complaining and angry. It never pays to get upset. Ive noticed that people never seem to be able to think straight when upset and if you just go with the flow you actually make out a lot better. DH used to get very upset, and I would just say, sit down, stop complaining , and watch our carryons . I'll handle the mess.  The weird situations have been endless.  Yes, I agree , its a social endurance.


----------



## GrayFal

mav said:


> So true,  I wish I was not so travel addicted, I am restless after just a week at home. I just can't seem to resist the draw of Europe and the Middle East. Either that or I am a secret machosist, who thrives or airline chaos. One night when leaving from Dulles, to connect thru Dubai we had  2 flights time out. We were all booted off the second plane at about 2 am and the flight just cancelled. The chaos after the second fiasco was amazing. People yelling at gate agents etc. I just called the 800  United number, rebooked, got a hotel voucher for a Marriott hotel room at Dulles that United gave us, and DH and I caught  a shuttle to the hotel that Marriott was kind enough to send. We were out of the airport pretty quickly while everyone else was still in line complaining and angry. It never pays to get upset. Ive noticed that people never seem to be able to think straight when upset and if you just go with the flow you actually make out a lot better. DH used to get very upset, and I would just say, sit down, stop complaining , and watch our carryons . I'll handle the mess.  The weird situations have been endless.  Yes, I agree , its a social endurance.



Calling the 800 number is the way to go. After a foggy morning played havoc with every flight leaving from London Heathrow where I was connecting from Edinburgh to JFK, I stood on a line with all my "friends" trying to rebook. After 90 minutes, using Skype and airport wifi I called my carriers 800 number and got thru after 20 minutes and rebooked a flight for two hours later. I had to exit the airport and re enter thru security. My fingers were crossed when I went to the machine but was able to get my boarding pass even when I checked no luggage. I made that flight and when I landed in NY went to the baggage claim office and requested they send my luggage to my home when it arrived.  

Travel has become a REAL challenge and adventure.


----------



## Blaaamo

GrayFal said:


> Calling the 800 number is the way to go. After a foggy morning played havoc with every flight leaving from London Heathrow where I was connecting from Edinburgh to JFK, I stood on a line with all my "friends" trying to rebook. After 90 minutes, using Skype and airport wifi I called my carriers 800 number and got thru after 20 minutes and rebooked a flight for two hours later. I had to exit the airport and re enter thru security. My fingers were crossed when I went to the machine but was able to get my boarding pass even when I checked no luggage. I made that flight and when I landed in NY went to the baggage claim office and requested they send my luggage to my home when it arrived.
> 
> Travel has become a REAL challenge and adventure.



I think the moral of these stories is make sure you have a way to contact your airline ready to go before you leave, just in case...


----------



## mav

*So glad I wasn't on this flight!*

So glad I wasn't on this flight ... YIKES


http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2016/...-forces-frontier-plane-to-return-to-gate.html


----------



## Sugarcubesea

So how long do you wait once you have applied for global entry?  Do you wait a few weeks, or do they send you a email to notify you to make the interview appointment.


----------



## Luanne

Sugarcubesea said:


> So how long do you wait once you have applied for global entry?  Do you wait a few weeks, or do they send you a email to notify you to make the interview appointment.



I don't think we waited more than a week or so.  Neither dh or I can remember if we got nemail letting us know we'd been approved.  We may have just kept checking the website.  Once you are approved you have a certain time period in which you need to have the interview.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Luanne said:


> I don't think we waited more than a week or so.  Neither dh or I can remember if we got nemail letting us know we'd been approved.  We may have just kept checking the website.  Once you are approved you have a certain time period in which you need to have the interview.



So I need to keep checking the website, can you tell me where on the website it will say that I am approved.


----------



## scootr5

We applied 5/16, and all four are still "pending review". 



Sugarcubesea said:


> So I need to keep checking the website, can you tell me where on the website it will say that I am approved.



When you log in to the site, it will show you "application(s) in process" and the status of them to the far right.


----------



## MPERL

*Long wait for final interview*

Once i was approved pending in person interview, the 1st available appointment was nearly 12 week out.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

MPERL said:


> Once i was approved pending in person interview, the 1st available appointment was nearly 12 week out.



How long did it take to get approved?


----------



## dsmrp

Sugarcubesea said:


> How long did it take to get approved?



I applied for Nexus, which is akin to Global Entry.
It took us about 3-4 weeks to get conditional approval because both Canadian and US governments had to review our applications.  The notice we got was an email just saying our status had changed in our GOES accounts. 
After our interview (several months later) it only took a week for another email and full approval. Even got our Nexus cards in the slo-mail a few days after that.


----------



## Tia

http://nypost.com/2016/05/29/us-customs-bungles-global-entry-pass-in-frightening-error/

Take a look at this story re


----------



## Luanne

Sugarcubesea said:


> How long did it take to get approved?



For us the online approval for Global Entry came in a couple of weeks.

Interview was schedule at Albuquerque Airport, the only place they do them in New Mexico, for a day I had a flight scheduled.  No wait for the appointment and it lasted about 10 minutes.

After the interview I got email confirmation within an hour and was able to use my KTN (Known Traveler Number) at that point.


----------



## Bill4728

We applied for TSA pre last weekend and went to one of the 4-5 places in the Seattle area to get interviewed. We waited about 1/2 hour and where done in 10 minutes.

They said it might take 30 days for the application to get approved but by Thursday ( 5 days later) we had our trusted traveler numbers.

So we are very happy with our TSA pre  application process.


----------



## bobpark56

*Not quite true*



PStreet1 said:


> Yes.  Global Entry, Sentri, and Nexus all get you pre-check on domestic flights IF you register the number with the airline you are flying.



Maybe so, but some airlines have elected to not participate in TSA'a precheck program. Also some airports. Atlanta, for example, does not provide TSA precheck service for folks connecting to other flights when returning from Cancun.

Kinda makes you wonder if TSA's promises when encouraging folks to sign up for precheck might be a bit fraudulent.


----------



## Pedro

bobpark56 said:


> Kinda makes you wonder if TSA's promises when encouraging folks to sign up for precheck might be a bit fraudulent.



Fraudulent? Or just exaggerating to make a non existent point?  TSA never claimed that precheck is available at every single airport or that every airline participates in it. Their website clearly states availability at 160+ airports, and there are far more than that number of airports in the US.


----------



## klpca

Just breezed through JFK today and San Diego yesterday. Having TSA pre check is pretty sweet.


----------



## scootr5

I just got our conditional approvals for GE, and the first available interview slots at O'Hare are July 19th.


----------



## jehb2

Husband applied online Monday evening.  Was able to get an interview today (Wednesday).  I'm sure somebody must have canceled.  The next available appointment was 2.5 weeks out.  The interview was super short. The people were very nice.

Our Citi Card will reimburse him the fee.


----------



## jehb2

Husband had his interview yesterday.  Check status today and he has been approved. He received his KTN!


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Luanne said:


> I don't think we waited more than a week or so.  Neither dh or I can remember if we got nemail letting us know we'd been approved.  We may have just kept checking the website.  Once you are approved you have a certain time period in which you need to have the interview.



It's been over a week for me and my account still says Pending Approval, I hop I get some movement soon.


----------



## Luanne

Sugarcubesea said:


> It's been over a week for me and my account still says Pending Approval, I hop I get some movement soon.



It will happen.  I honestly don't remember how long it took for approval.  But we weren't in a huge rush and I didn't want to schedule my appointment right away, so I didn't mind.


----------



## canesfan

It was over a week for my daughter. I submitted both my kids at the same time. My son's came back a few days quicker than hers. 
From what people are posting about appointment times, I'd guess they have an influx of applications. From our four applications over the past two years, I have always been able to make an appointment at O'hare with days after approval. I was surprised to see someone having to wait until mid July.


----------



## Beaglemom3

For Boston, appointments start in January 2017. Many variables for each site.

This is why making repeated efforts to reschedule (it took me a few different appointment times and at least ~2 hours at each try) to catch a cancellation.

Doug applied May 5th. Got approval on May 11th. First available appointment was December 23, 2016. I took it and employed the "KLPCA maneuver" ** and kept rescheduling earlier appointments until I lucked into a cancellation for May 29th. We were in & out of Logan in 15 mins. Oh, we arrived 2 hours early (appt. was at 7 pm), but they let Doug in at 5:15pm.

Done & dusted.

**  See post #49 & # 55 here:  http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=241566&highlight=klpca&page=2


-


----------



## SandyPGravel

*TSA Pre-check ineligibility*

According to the application website the following are reasons for ineligibility:

Incomplete or false application information.
Violations of transportation security regulations.
Disqualifying criminal offenses and factors.

1 & 3 are clear cut, but I am wondering about 2.  On our last trip to the USVI, our dive knife ended up in our carry-on bag.  As soon as they stopped us, we explained what it was, why it happened. (Knife sheath was black, bottem of bag was black, it blended in. ) I immediately said to throw it away, we apologized, got a minor scolding from the TSA personnel, which we definitely deserved, and went on our way.  (We had other dive gear in the bag as well, so they believed us.)

My question is does anyone know or think this would be a "violation of transportation security regulations"?  I would be really upset if we spent $170 for TSA pre-check and get rejected for our one time stupidity with carry on luggage.

Any insights are appreciated.


----------



## scootr5

SandyPGravel said:


> According to the application website the following are reasons for ineligibility:
> 
> Incomplete or false application information.
> Violations of transportation security regulations.
> Disqualifying criminal offenses and factors.
> 
> 1 & 3 are clear cut, but I am wondering about 2.  On our last trip to the USVI, our dive knife ended up in our carry-on bag.  As soon as they stopped us, we explained what it was, why it happened. (Knife sheath was black, bottem of bag was black, it blended in. ) I immediately said to throw it away, we apologized, got a minor scolding from the TSA personnel, which we definitely deserved, and went on our way.  (We had other dive gear in the bag as well, so they believed us.)
> 
> My question is does anyone know or think this would be a "violation of transportation security regulations"?  I would be really upset if we spent $170 for TSA pre-check and get rejected for our one time stupidity with carry on luggage.
> 
> Any insights are appreciated.



A couple of years ago I forgot and left a combo corkscrew/wine bottle opener (had a 1 1/2' blade to cut the foil) in the side pocket of our carry on coming home. Got flagged at xray and had it thrown away.

I just got my conditional approval for GE earlier this week.


----------



## Luanne

SandyPGravel said:


> According to the application website the following are reasons for ineligibility:
> 
> Incomplete or false application information.
> Violations of transportation security regulations.
> Disqualifying criminal offenses and factors.
> 
> 1 & 3 are clear cut, but I am wondering about 2.  On our last trip to the USVI, our dive knife ended up in our carry-on bag.  As soon as they stopped us, we explained what it was, why it happened. (Knife sheath was black, bottem of bag was black, it blended in. ) I immediately said to throw it away, we apologized, got a minor scolding from the TSA personnel, which we definitely deserved, and went on our way.  (We had other dive gear in the bag as well, so they believed us.)
> 
> My question is does anyone know or think this would be a "violation of transportation security regulations"?  I would be really upset if we spent $170 for TSA pre-check and get rejected for our one time stupidity with carry on luggage.
> 
> Any insights are appreciated.



I've had some nail scissors confiscated and dh has had several Swiss army knives taken.  We both were approved for Global Entry.


----------



## JohnPaul

Sugarcubesea said:


> It's been over a week for me and my account still says Pending Approval, I hop I get some movement soon.



Just did my husband.  It was close to 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## dsmrp

Just wait until we have to renew our Global Entry/Pre-Check/Nexus programs in 5 years or renew our passports 

I was told at my Nexus interview if my passport expires before Nexus, then I'd need to bring new passport in so the info could be updated in their system.  No appt required.  I did think it odd when we were waiting before our initial interview that several office staff passing by kept asking us if we had an appointment or were drop-ins.

For Nexus renewal, I think I need an interview appt to show I'm still trustworthy. So I have to remember to start the renewal process 3-6 months in advance.


----------



## PClapham

*How soon after the interview is ge approved?*

We have appts for July 21 and fly internationally Aug. 12- would like to have it by then!!!


Anita


----------



## Luanne

PClapham said:


> We have appts for July 21 and fly internationally Aug. 12- would like to have it by then!!!
> 
> 
> Anita



As I've said, I was notified by email within an hour after I'd had my appointment that I'd been approved and I was able to use my KTN at that point.  You should be fine.

Your KTN is printed on the letter you got (online), that you need to print out and take with you to your appointment.


----------



## canesfan

Yes, you should have no problems. They process it almost immediately. My son had an appointment on Nov 5th. He was flying to Cancun on the 11th. I asked the agent about his GE being active and she said it would be no problem. I entered the KTN into his airline and he got pre check flying out and was able to use Global Entry re entering the US.


----------



## Luanne

PClapham said:


> We have appts for July 21 and fly internationally Aug. 12- would like to have it by then!!!
> 
> 
> Anita



And once you are approved and have your KTN be sure to go into all of your airlines sites and add that information.  Also go in and add it to your existing reservations.  Depending on the airline you should be able to make that change online. 

When your KTN is in your airline profile it "should" automatically populate your new reservations.  But it's always a good idea to double check.


----------



## LisaRex

My husband and I were both conditionally approved about 3 weeks after submission.  Our earliest appointment window at CVG (Cincinnati) was January 2017.  If we want to drive 5 hours to Cleveland or Nashville, we can get in next week!


----------



## Corinne1123

*TSA Pre-check fingerprinting*

Does TSA Pre-check require fingerprinting and if so does anyone object to it?  That's my only hesitation with getting it.  I feel it's an invasion of privacy. Is same true for GE?


----------



## NHTraveler

Corinne1123 said:


> Does TSA Pre-check require fingerprinting and if so does anyone object to it?  That's my only hesitation with getting it.  I feel it's an invasion of privacy. Is same true for GE?



We had our fingerprints done at our pre-check appointment.  We didn't have an issue with it.


----------



## Luanne

Corinne1123 said:


> Does TSA Pre-check require fingerprinting and if so does anyone object to it?  That's my only hesitation with getting it.  I feel it's an invasion of privacy. Is same true for GE?



Fingerprints are required for both TSA Precheck and Global Entry.  I didn't have an issue with it.  I've been printed before when I worked at Yellowstone for the summer while in college.  And honestly, I don't have a high expectation of privacy any more.


----------



## Luanne

LisaRex said:


> My husband and I were both conditionally approved about 3 weeks after submission.  Our earliest appointment window at CVG (Cincinnati) was January 2017.  If we want to drive 5 hours to Cleveland or Nashville, we can get in next week!



Keep checking.  I think several people have had luck getting earlier appointments by continually checking back.


----------



## Talent312

Based on our recent experience in transiting thru JAX, BOS, KEF (Iceland), CPH (Copenhagen) & JFK, I'm not inclined to go thru the trouble of signing up... the closest interview is a 90-minute drive.

The only real issue was with TSA at BOS and JFK (Terminal 5). Both of which had excessive TSA lines, but they moved at a fair clip.  The lines for Immigration/Customs on at JFK were quite short. The longest wait was for our bags to appear on the carousel. Customs just waived us through.
.

.


----------



## Luanne

Talent312 said:


> Based on our recent experience in transiting thru JAX, BOS, KEF (Iceland), CPH (Copenhagen) & JFK, I'm not inclined to go thru the trouble of signing up... the closest interview is a 90-minute drive.
> 
> The only real issue was with TSA at BOS and JFK (Terminal 5). Both of which had excessive TSA lines, but they moved at a fair clip.  The lines for Immigration/Customs on at JFK were quite short. The longest wait was for our bags to appear on the carousel. Customs just waived us through.
> .
> 
> .



Our closest interview is about an hour away.  It was worth it.  Of course it helped that we were able to plan the interview for a day/time when I had a flight out of that airport.

We have saved time in security lines and also in re-entering the US from Canada on a trip in January.


----------



## Beaglemom3

Luanne said:


> Keep checking.  I think several people have had luck getting earlier appointments by continually checking back.



  Yes, definitely ! Do this and keep at it if you have the time and inclination.

   The couple-few hours I spent moved our appointments up by several months.


  =


----------



## Safti

dsmrp said:


> Just wait until we have to renew our Global Entry/Pre-Check/Nexus programs in 5 years or renew our passports
> 
> I was told at my Nexus interview if my passport expires before Nexus, then I'd need to bring new passport in so the info could be updated in their system.  No appt required.  I did think it odd when we were waiting before our initial interview that several office staff passing by kept asking us if we had an appointment or were drop-ins.
> 
> For Nexus renewal, I think I need an interview appt to show I'm still trustworthy. So I have to remember to start the renewal process 3-6 months in advance.



It is absolutely random as to whether you will require an interview for Nexus renewal. My DH had his renewed with email notification after 5 years and I had to show up for an interview. I am a dual citizen (US/CAD). When I got to the interview I asked them why I required and interview and my DH did not. They told me that it was random.


----------



## klpca

Global entry saved us a ton of time on this last trip - we had TSA precheck at our departure airport and our layover airport and we saved time at immigration in Ireland. In Dublin you clear both customs and US immigration at the airport. Our daughter doesn't have GE so we could easily compare the time difference... About 15 min at immigration - we skipped an entire room. We were in the security line together so no time savings there. Btw, in Dublin your carry ons are scanned twice. That was fun because even though they had global entry lanes their security process didn't allow us to leave liquids inside our bags or leave our shoes on. Plus they check your passport and boarding pass about four times. It was a fair bit of juggling for an hour.


----------



## Karen G

Global Entry was marvelous when we arrived at LAX last Wednesday night on an Airbus 360 from London with hundreds of other passengers as well as other arriving flights. The room was packed but it took us less than five minutes to use the kiosks and get through immigration/customs.


----------



## dsmrp

Safti said:


> It is absolutely random as to whether you will require an interview for Nexus renewal. My DH had his renewed with email notification after 5 years and I had to show up for an interview. I am a dual citizen (US/CAD). When I got to the interview I asked them why I required and interview and my DH did not. They told me that it was random.



Hmm, maybe we were told another interview is needed because we're US citizens?  Well it will be nice if the re-interview is random. Thanks!


----------



## happymum

dsmrp said:


> Just wait until we have to renew our Global Entry/Pre-Check/Nexus programs in 5 years or renew our passports
> 
> I was told at my Nexus interview if my passport expires before Nexus, then I'd need to bring new passport in so the info could be updated in their system.  No appt required.  I did think it odd when we were waiting before our initial interview that several office staff passing by kept asking us if we had an appointment or were drop-ins.
> 
> For Nexus renewal, I think I need an interview appt to show I'm still trustworthy. So I have to remember to start the renewal process 3-6 months in advance.



I renewed my passport and was able to update the info on my Nexus profile on-line. Also, did not need to go in for an interview for my Nexus renewal, which was great
 as the nearest center is 5 hours away.


----------



## Blues

Thanks everyone for all the information.  My wife's passport renewal just came in the mail today (only took 3 weeks! Woohoo!).  So I just filled out the online Global Entry application for both of us.  Our overseas trip is not until October, so I assume we'll have plenty of time to complete the process.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Luanne said:


> It will happen.  I honestly don't remember how long it took for approval.  But we weren't in a huge rush and I didn't want to schedule my appointment right away, so I didn't mind.



I'm on week 3 of my account stating pending approval...ugh, I really hope this gets approved soon...


----------



## Karen G

Sugarcubesea said:


> I'm on week 3 of my account stating pending approval...ugh, I really hope this gets approved soon...


My husband and I went for our interviews at the same time. His application was approved within a couple of days or so, but mine wasn't. Several weeks passed and I called the local office where we had applied. I had to leave a message. After several calls and several messages I finally got through to them and got my approval. I think my application must have gotten lost in the shuffle somehow.


----------



## LisaRex

Karen G said:


> I think my application must have gotten lost in the shuffle somehow.



...Or they had to coordinate the Special Response Team that will be waiting in the wings when you come in for your interview.   (Is my paranoia showing? I really need to stop watching "Homeland.")

P.S. My husband's form was submitted two days after mine, and he got his approved three days before mine.


----------



## Karen G

LisaRex said:


> ...Or they had to coordinate the Special Response Team that will be waiting in the wings when you come in for your interview.


I already had had my interview.


----------



## Luanne

Sugarcubesea said:


> I'm on week 3 of my account stating pending approval...ugh, I really hope this gets approved soon...



My guess is with the increase in applications for Precheck and Global Entry the process might be taking longer than in the past.


----------



## presley

I got notified I was eligible for interview just over the 3 week mark of when I submitted the online application. The earliest appointment I could get within an hour's drive of my home isn't until the later half of August. 
Does anyone know how long it takes to get after the interview? My next flight isn't until November and it's actually domestic, but I'd like to have the TSA precheck for it, even though it isn't guaranteed.


----------



## Luanne

presley said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes to get after the interview? My next flight isn't until November and it's actually domestic, but I'd like to have the TSA precheck for it, even though it isn't guaranteed.



For Global Entry I had approval (by email) within an hour after the interview was completed.  I was able to start using my KTN at that time.  Your KTN is provided on the letter you receive online (be sure to take that to your interview).


----------



## presley

Luanne said:


> For Global Entry I had approval (by email) within an hour after the interview was completed.  I was able to start using my KTN at that time.  Your KTN is provided on the letter you receive online (be sure to take that to your interview).



Thank you!


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Sugarcubesea said:


> So how long do you wait once you have applied for global entry?  Do you wait a few weeks, or do they send you a email to notify you to make the interview appointment.





Luanne said:


> I don't think we waited more than a week or so.  Neither dh or I can remember if we got nemail letting us know we'd been approved.  We may have just kept checking the website.  Once you are approved you have a certain time period in which you need to have the interview.





scootr5 said:


> We applied 5/16, and all four are still "pending review".
> 
> 
> 
> When you log in to the site, it will show you "application(s) in process" and the status of them to the far right.



I applied 5/12/16 and it still shows pending review, has anyone else waited this long?


----------



## scootr5

Sugarcubesea said:


> I applied 5/12/16 and it still shows pending review, has anyone else waited this long?




We were conditionally approved after about two weeks. The earliest interview appointment at ORD was two months out. 

I've heard they are very backed up in approvals.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

scootr5 said:


> We were conditionally approved after about two weeks. The earliest interview appointment at ORD was two months out.
> 
> I've heard they are very backed up in approvals.



Thanks, I'm so hoping I get the approval quickly as I've got a bunch of business trips planned.


----------



## Blues

Sugarcubesea said:


> I applied 5/12/16 and it still shows pending review, has anyone else waited this long?



Ouch.  So I guess I shouldn't hold my breath for my 6/13/16 application.  Thanks for letting us know, and please follow up when you get your conditional approval.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Blues said:


> Ouch.  So I guess I shouldn't hold my breath for my 6/13/16 application.  Thanks for letting us know, and please follow up when you get your conditional approval.



I just checked again today and it still says pending review.


----------



## beejaybeeohio

*GOES Experience*

We applied early evening Friday May 27, with my application completed @30 minutes later than DH's.

Exactly 3 weeks later we received clearance to schedule our interviews with DH's coming 10 hours before mine on 6/17.  The earliest date near CLE was 9/22.  Our next closest option is Port Clinton OH, about an hour's drive from our home.  First available date was a Sunday- 7/17!  In order to go together we opted for 4 days later and have the same interview time.

Very happy to think we should get our #s in time for a flight to Europe at the end of July.


----------



## Mr. Vker

Global Entry approvals are applied an hour or two after interview. Precheck can take a few weeks. When we had our GE interviews, mine didn't go to approve status. I called the next day. The officer had made an error. Fixed it. I was approved (My wife approved an hour after we left.)

Have both Precheck and GE has really changed travel for us. Coming back from Cabo June 11, DFW had a 3 hour wait in Customs/Immigration due a weather ground hold. Took us 10 minutes.


----------



## "Roger"

Here is a NY Times article about what TUGGERs are currently experiencing. Just as pre-check suddenly became popular among TUGGERs, it did so within the populace at large. Now there is a big backlog on the processing of applications because so many people are applying at once.

Long term, I wonder if some of the advantages of having pre-check are going to disappear. I am sure more people using it will allow the TSA to screen more flyers more quickly, but with the migration to the pre-check lines, I wonder if those lines will slow down enormously. I have enjoyed the quick pass through to date, but will those days be gone as so many people start using the pre-check lines?


----------



## isisdave

Unless they expand capacity, it will become like frequent flier programs, where 95% of the passengers qualify for early boarding.


----------



## Mr. Vker

"Roger" said:


> Here is a NY Times article about what TUGGERs are currently experiencing. Just as pre-check suddenly became popular among TUGGERs, it did so within the populace at large. Now there is a big backlog on the processing of applications because so many people are applying at once.
> 
> Long term, I wonder if some of the advantages of having pre-check are going to disappear. I am sure more people using it will allow the TSA to screen more flyers more quickly, but with the migration to the pre-check lines, I wonder if those lines will slow down enormously. I have enjoyed the quick pass through to date, but will those days be gone as so many people start using the pre-check lines?



I agree. Def seeing more people in pre-check lines. However, not unpacking my crap or taking off shoes-that's priceless-and won't change even with more people. the metal detector is easier. Still more convenient. What they will need to do, is expand the number of pre-check lines.


----------



## canesfan

I agree, the lines will get more crowded.  But there is the convenience of not having to unpack your bag and take shoes off.  As long as those that are going through the pre check lines know what they are doing and move quickly, that will insure the lines moves.  Going thru that general line can be painful sometimes when you get behind someone who hasn't flown in 10 years.

We flew the day after Orlando, and they had the pre check line closed in PHX.  They let us walk through the shorter pre check line to scan our documents, but then made us go through regular security.  Had to do the shoe removal, electronics and liquids.  Luckily, it moved quick.


----------



## cissy

I had my TSA precheck interview a month ago, and still have not been approved.  On the other hand, I renewed my passport using the online application and received my new book in 13 days.


----------



## Blues

Blues said:


> Thanks everyone for all the information.  My wife's passport renewal just came in the mail today (only took 3 weeks! Woohoo!).  So I just filled out the online Global Entry application for both of us.  Our overseas trip is not until October, so I assume we'll have plenty of time to complete the process.



I guess I was wrong.  I just got the pre-approval yesterday, but my wife hasn't received hers yet.  I'll wait a little while to schedule the interviews, as we really want to go together.  OTOH, it says I MUST schedule the interview within 30 days or I'll have to start all over.  Sigh.

But the real problem is this -- the *only* interview center in northern California is at SFO, about 2 1/2 hours away.  And it's booked -- wait for this -- until *Dec 27!*  What?!?!

I see that there are several in LA, at least two near San Diego, and many far flung locations including in Canada.  How can they put only one with hundreds of miles of a major metropolitan area such as San Francisco?  Clearly it's overbooked -- why not put one in Oakland and another in San Jose?  It's ludicrous.

Clearly I won't be able to book an interview until long after our October trip.  Grrrr.


----------



## chrono88

We couldn't get into SFO either before our international trip, so we went on an extra vacation to San Diego and completed the process there. I also agree they should open up interview centers in either san jose or oakland.

Sent from my KFSAWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Sugarcubesea said:


> I applied 5/12/16 and it still shows pending review, has anyone else waited this long?



Just checked and I still have the pending review...dang at this rate, it will be approved in 2018.


----------



## Luanne

chrono88 said:


> We couldn't get into SFO either before our international trip, so we went on an extra vacation to San Diego and completed the process there. I also agree they should open up interview centers in either san jose or oakland.
> 
> Sent from my KFSAWI using Tapatalk



Isn't the TSA having problems with staffing?  That might be the reason there aren't more centers.


----------



## Blues

chrono88 said:


> We couldn't get into SFO either before our international trip, so we went on an extra vacation to San Diego and completed the process there. I also agree they should open up interview centers in either san jose or oakland.



What I don't understand is that many employees where I work have TWIC cards (transportation workers ID) in order to operate our research ship in international waters.  I could get one if I wanted.  The interview location for that is in Oakland, and is not backed up nearly as badly.  Since it's also a part of Homeland Security, I don't understand why they can't use that.

Also, how ridiculous to go to the expense of extra airfares, hotels, etc, just to complete the process!

In any event, if hopefully my wife's application comes through soon, I may set up an interview at O'Hare.  We're going there for my Mom's 95th birthday at the END of our Japan trip in October.  So it would do no good for that trip, but since we're flying into O'Hare for that anyway, it would make some sense.  What I'm trying to figure out is how long to leave from the scheduled plane arrival, to go through customs etc without the GE card, to then schedule the GE interview.  I'm thinking that probably 2 hours should be enough time.  Though I'd then worry about the plane being late.  I could schedule it for the following day, but again it would involve an extra 45 minute trip each way to the airport.  So I'd hope to do it on arrival.

What a huge PITA!


----------



## Beaglemom3

Luanne said:


> Isn't the TSA having problems with staffing?  That might be the reason there aren't more centers.



  Hi Luanne,

    I believe, at least from my GE "journey", that GE is done by US Customs and Border Patrol agents and not TSA personnel. 

  This may be helpful:  http://traveltips.usatoday.com/difference-between-us-customs-tsa-airports-61442.html

  I like the US Customs/Border Patrol agents a lot. Not so much TSA.



=


----------



## Luanne

Beaglemom3 said:


> Hi Luanne,
> 
> I believe, at least from my GE "journey", that GE is done by US Customs and Border Patrol agents and not TSA personnel.
> 
> This may be helpful:  http://traveltips.usatoday.com/difference-between-us-customs-tsa-airports-61442.html
> 
> I like the US Customs/Border Patrol agents a lot. Not so much TSA.
> 
> 
> 
> =



Thanks.  After I posted that I wasn't sure, and I couldn't find anything online that said for sure.


----------



## Beaglemom3

Luanne said:


> Thanks.  After I posted that I wasn't sure, and I couldn't find anything online that said for sure.



  You got me thinking, too.

  This link has an easy to understand graph. The agency category headings are helpful.

https://www.dhs.gov/trusted-traveler-comparison-chart


----------



## Luanne

Beaglemom3 said:


> You got me thinking, too.
> 
> This link has an easy to understand graph. The agency category headings are helpful.
> 
> https://www.dhs.gov/trusted-traveler-comparison-chart



That's a great chart.


----------



## Beaglemom3

Luanne said:


> That's a great chart.



 Yes, agree.

 It's easy to think in overlapping terms when thinking of CBP and TSA as they are both a part of Homeland Security. Customs has been around since the 1700s in some shape or form. The Border part came later in the 1920s if I read the story correctly.

-



-


----------



## canesfan

Blues said:


> What I don't understand is that many employees where I work have TWIC cards (transportation workers ID) in order to operate our research ship in international waters.  I could get one if I wanted.  The interview location for that is in Oakland, and is not backed up nearly as badly.  Since it's also a part of Homeland Security, I don't understand why they can't use that.
> 
> Also, how ridiculous to go to the expense of extra airfares, hotels, etc, just to complete the process!
> 
> In any event, if hopefully my wife's application comes through soon, I may set up an interview at O'Hare.  We're going there for my Mom's 95th birthday at the END of our Japan trip in October.  So it would do no good for that trip, but since we're flying into O'Hare for that anyway, it would make some sense.  What I'm trying to figure out is how long to leave from the scheduled plane arrival, to go through customs etc without the GE card, to then schedule the GE interview.  I'm thinking that probably 2 hours should be enough time.  Though I'd then worry about the plane being late.  I could schedule it for the following day, but again it would involve an extra 45 minute trip each way to the airport.  So I'd hope to do it on arrival.
> 
> What a huge PITA!





O'hare is unpredictable. I've waited over an hour and only 15 minutes for. Interviews for my kids last November. We watched several people leave because they were worried about their connection. The interview itself is quick.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blues

canesfan said:


> O'hare is unpredictable. I've waited over an hour and only 15 minutes for. Interviews for my kids last November. We watched several people leave because they were worried about their connection. The interview itself is quick.



Thanks Canesfan.  My wife's pre-approval came in yesterday, so now I'm ready to schedule the interview.  I'm still on the fence -- do I schedule it for arrival day, when we'll be there anyway, for 2 hours after the plane is scheduled to land?  Or do I play it safe and schedule it for the next day, and just put up with the extra 45 minutes each way to the airport?

Any advice anyone?  Thanks.


----------



## canesfan

If you are flying from Tokoyo, I think there is too much that can go wrong to delay you. Personally, since you are waiting all the way to October and doing it somewhere else I'd do it the next day. Why risk missing the appointment and not being able to communicate to them?


----------



## Blues

Thanks for talking some sense into me, Canesfan.  The voice of reason.  Now I just need to figure out a time, considering the time change and jet lag.


----------



## cissy

I was able to talk with someone a couple of days after the 30 day mark.  They informed me that my fingerprints were not of sufficient quality, and requested a name search from the FBI.  I was told that this could take an additional 90 days.  Interestingly, I got my approval and KTN two days later.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Beaglemom3 said:


> You got me thinking, too.
> 
> This link has an easy to understand graph. The agency category headings are helpful.
> 
> https://www.dhs.gov/trusted-traveler-comparison-chart




It is a great chart.  What it does not highlight is if you get a NEXUS entry for Canada, It comes with a FREE Global Entry.  

If you purchase a Global Entry it does not come with a FREE NEXUS. 

So if you live near a Canadian office / Border Crossing that can do NEXUS, that is the way to go and get both for Half the price of GE alone.


----------



## tashamen

Sandy VDH said:


> It is a great chart.  What it does not highlight is if you get a NEXUS entry for Canada, It comes with a FREE Global Entry.
> 
> If you purchase a Global Entry it does not come with a FREE NEXUS.
> 
> So if you live near a Canadian office / Border Crossing that can do NEXUS, that is the way to go and get both for Half the price of GE alone.



Thanks - I didn't know this!  Very useful for us.


----------



## Luanne

cissy said:


> I was able to talk with someone a couple of days after the 30 day mark.  They informed me that my fingerprints were not of sufficient quality, and requested a name search from the FBI.  I was told that this could take an additional 90 days.  Interestingly, I got my approval and KTN two days later.



I'm curious.  Was this for TSA Precheck or Global Entry?

Were they able to scan your fingerprints during your interview?

When I had my interview they had problems scanning my fingerprints, but I guess they were acceptable as I was approved within an hour after the interview.


----------



## cissy

This was for TSA Precheck.  They did scan my fingerprints during the interview.  I was told to look online for my approval within a couple days of my interview even though the letter would not come for 30 days.  I kept checking, and finally called after the 30 day mark.


----------



## rickandcindy23

We went to the local office yesterday, and today we have emails saying we can retrieve our KTN via the check status on the website.  Less than 24 hours is pretty fast!

It was easy to add the KTN into our profiles at Southwest.com.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

I'm still seeing pending approval on the site for my application.   I'm starting to give up hope that my application will ever get approved.


----------



## Blues

Sugarcubesea said:


> I'm still seeing pending approval on the site for my application.   I'm starting to give up hope that my application will ever get approved.



You should give them a call to see what the hang up is.  Maybe it fell through the cracks.


----------



## Luanne

rickandcindy23 said:


> We went to the local office yesterday, and today we have emails saying we can retrieve our KTN via the check status on the website.  Less than 24 hours is pretty fast!
> 
> It was easy to add the KTN into our profiles at Southwest.com.



Even though you've added the KTN to your profiles be sure to also go in and add it to any current reservations you have.  Also, even though it should automatically populate when you make a new reservation, it's always good to check.  This applies to all airlines, not just SW.


----------



## buckor

I have to say that I was granted TSA Precheck and never did anything for it.  I was surprised the first time I flew overseas and was told me and my family were all Precheck approved...we just flew out of country in June and same thing. This has happened 3 years in a row for us.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne

buckor said:


> I have to say that I was granted TSA Precheck and never did anything for it.  I was surprised the first time I flew overseas and was told me and my family were all Precheck approved...we just flew out of country in June and same thing. This has happened 3 years in a row for us.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk



Your experience is not unusual.  

For awhile TSA Precheck was given out at random.  Some people seemed to get it all the times, for others it was more sporadic.  We finally signed up for Global Entry when I got Precheck and dh didn't.


----------



## SandyPGravel

*TSA pre- check approval*

WOW!!

Filled out the application for TSA pre-check yesterday.  Went to our temporary application center (only open for 3 weeks) as a walk in.  Was in and out in less than 20 minutes.

Received emails early this morning with our KTN's.  The woman who took our information said it would take up to 30 days.  

Totally amazed at the speed with which this was approved!


----------



## dsmrp

We got TSA Pre-check with Nexus/Global Entry this year, and it's been so worth it considering we've been flying a bit more this year.

We just came back from Boston on Virgin America who had their own TSA screening line (no Pre-check).  Having Pre-check on my boarding pass allowed us to keep my shoes on thru the detector, but we still had to take out all my liquids from my carry-on.


----------



## Luanne

dsmrp said:


> We got TSA Pre-check with Nexus/Global Entry this year, and it's been so worth it considering we've been flying a bit more this year.
> 
> We just came back from Boston on Virgin America who had their own TSA screening line (no Pre-check).  Having Pre-check on my boarding pass allowed us to keep my shoes on thru the detector, but we still had to take out all my liquids from my carry-on.



Please explain how you got PreCheck with both Nexus/Global Entry.  I thought you could get either Global Entry OR Nexus, but not something that combined both.


----------



## dsmrp

Luanne said:


> Please explain how you got PreCheck with both Nexus/Global Entry.  I thought you could get either Global Entry OR Nexus, but not something that combined both.



Sorry I have Nexus, not global entry.  I meant that if you got Global Entry or Nexus, you got Pre-check too.


----------



## Luanne

dsmrp said:


> Sorry I have Nexus, not global entry.  I meant that if you got Global Entry or Nexus, you got Pre-check too.



Thanks.

Yes, that's true.  With both Nexus and Global Entry you are _eligible_ for PreCheck.  It does not guarantee you will get it as our daughter found out on a United flight to Canada from the U.S.  We think she might not have since it was a one way ticket.


----------



## beejaybeeohio

*Goes & nexus*

We had  our interview Thursday.  Told by the agent we could immediately use our KTN by entering the # on our ff accounts (we leave for abroad in a week) and that, even though the cards will be mailed while we are traveling, we will be able to use GOES when we re-enter the US at ORD.

He also informed us that when we drive to/from Canada, our GOES card will allow us to use the NEXUS lanes re-entering the US, so long as all pax have one or the other.  Won't help me out as I usually travel for a girls' getaway to Niagara-on-the-Lake with friends who have neither.

Cards are needed for returning to a US port from a cruise.


----------



## Luanne

beejaybeeohio said:


> He also informed us that when we drive to/from Canada, our GOES card will allow us to use the NEXUS lanes re-entering the US, so long as all pax have one or the other.  Won't help me out as I usually travel for a girls' getaway to Niagara-on-the-Lake with friends who have neither.



When we returned from Vancouver, BC there was just one NEXUS/Global Entry line.  We used that.


----------



## PStreet1

Sandy VDH said:


> It is a great chart.  What it does not highlight is if you get a NEXUS entry for Canada, It comes with a FREE Global Entry.
> 
> If you purchase a Global Entry it does not come with a FREE NEXUS.
> 
> So if you live near a Canadian office / Border Crossing that can do NEXUS, that is the way to go and get both for Half the price of GE alone.



Same thing is true of the Sentri program (southern border program like Nexus for the northern border).  Sentri is good on the northern border and Nexus is good on the southern border, too.  Both can be used for Global Entry.

The sign entering the U.S. from Mexico says "Sentri, Nexus and Global Entry."  I think they have finally merged the three so that having any one of them is sufficient for the other two.


----------



## beejaybeeohio

*Cards Came!*

Interview Thursday, GOES cards arrived in yesterday's mail. I was not expecting such a quick turnaround and am very pleased with the service at Port Clinton OH.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Its been 3 months since I applied and I still am at Pending Review.  Is there anyplace I can call to check on status?  I've looked on the website and can not find any phone info to call and check...thanks everyone..


----------



## Luanne

Sugarcubesea said:


> Its been 3 months since I applied and I still am at Pending Review.  Is there anyplace I can call to check on status?  I've looked on the website and can not find any phone info to call and check...thanks everyone..



I found this number on the US Customs and Border Control website.  Hope it's the right one.

Inquiries (877) 227-5511


----------



## SandyPGravel

Sugarcubesea said:


> Its been 3 months since I applied and I still am at Pending Review.  Is there anyplace I can call to check on status?  I've looked on the website and can not find any phone info to call and check...thanks everyone..



I received an email yesterday reminding me to update my frequent flyer info with my TSA KTN.  At the bottom of the email was this:

For Additional Information and Assistance:
Call the TSA Contact Center at (866) 289-9673
Hours: Monday-Friday 8am-11pm EST, Weekends/Holidays 9am-8pm EST

Hope this helps.


----------



## Luanne

SandyPGravel said:


> I received an email yesterday reminding me to update my frequent flyer info with my TSA KTN.  At the bottom of the email was this:
> 
> For Additional Information and Assistance:
> Call the TSA Contact Center at (866) 289-9673
> Hours: Monday-Friday 8am-11pm EST, Weekends/Holidays 9am-8pm EST
> 
> Hope this helps.



Is this for PreCheck or Global Entry?

The number I provided is for Global Entry and I think that is what Sugarcubesea applied for.

At least she'll have a couple of numbers to try.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Thank you both, yes its global entry that I applied for.  Thank you


----------



## amycurl

Somewhat based on this thread, I signed up for Pre-Check. I did it back in late May, and had my appointment (right before a trip) in mid-July. I got my approval in about 15 hours (appt. was at 2:30 pm; got the e-mail notification at 5:30 am the next morning, just as I was going through security, coincidentally.)

I was *very impressed* by that turnaround. Since I only travel overseas maybe once a year, I decided that I really didn't need Global Entry.


----------



## Luanne

amycurl said:


> Somewhat based on this thread, I signed up for Pre-Check. I did it back in late May, and had my appointment (right before a trip) in mid-July. I got my approval in about 15 hours (appt. was at 2:30 pm; got the e-mail notification at 5:30 am the next morning, just as I was going through security, coincidentally.)
> 
> I was *very impressed* by that turnaround.



I wonder why it takes longer for approval for PreCheck than for Global Entry (at least in my case).

I don't remember how long it took from the time I applied until I got the approval online.  I set the appointment for a date I was going to be at the Albuquerque airport as I had a flight.  After I had my interview and was fingerprinted, I went through Security, got settled in the waiting room, and I had an email telling me I'd been approved.  Took less than an hour.


----------



## MuranoJo

*UA Miles can now be used for TSA Pre Fee*

I just got a notice from UA that we can use 10,000 miles to cover the $85 application fee for TSA Pre. 

Just an FYI, if you happen to have excess points lying around.  
(Pls. excuse if this has been posted before--United made it sound like it was new.)


----------



## isisdave

*Un-applied-for precheck; APC and MPC*

We've never applied for any of the rapid entry or PreCheck programs being discussed here.  A couple of years ago on a domestic flight, I noticed that my boarding pass had a PreCheck indication but DW's didn't.  I suspected that was because I had put my (AA) FF number on my reservation, but not hers.  And that was apparently right, as on the return I had added hers, and we both got PreCheck.

Since then, almost always we both get PreCheck.

I had read, when this program was first coming out, that members of FF programs were being automatically enrolled. Is this not still the case? I suppose if they can get $85, they will.

I didn't see any discussion of APC in this thread. We first ran into this at JFK last June, but apparently it's in many airports now. You walk up to a kiosk, enter your flight information, scan your passport, the kiosk takes your picture, and gives you a receipt. The information page says you're supposed to give that to an officer, but last year, she was just waving through anyone holding one. Also last year, you still had to fill out a customs declaration form, but according to the website, this is now included in the information you give the kiosk.

And now there is MPC, which looks to be about the same except you do it on your smartphone as soon as you land. (You preload your information details ahead of time.) You enter your airline info and take a picture, and get an encrypted QR code which you "bring to a CBP officer" and get cleared. We'll be returning to the US in two weeks and will give this a try.

Won't either of these eliminate the need for Global Entry, at least for US citizens and residents?


----------



## Luanne

isisdave said:


> We've never applied for any of the rapid entry or PreCheck programs being discussed here.  A couple of years ago on a domestic flight, I noticed that my boarding pass had a PreCheck indication but DW's didn't.  I suspected that was because I had put my (AA) FF number on my reservation, but not hers.  And that was apparently right, as on the return I had added hers, and we both got PreCheck.



That has nothing to do with it.

We've always put everyone's frequent flyer number on reservations and before having Global Entry it was still very random.

And even my dd, with her United ff number, Global Entry AND preferred United status didn't get PreCheck on a recent flight.



> I had read, when this program was first coming out, that members of FF programs were being automatically enrolled. Is this not still the case? I suppose if they can get $85, they will.


Again, not the case.  It may have depended on what kind of status you had with the ff program but not all ff members were automatically enrolled.  We belong to several and didn't get it automatically.


----------



## DaveNV

I live just a short distance south of the Canadian Border, so traveling there for an interview is easy to do.  Last week a coworker told me he had just returned from his Nexus interview, and I checked the GOES website to see what it offered me.  

I ended up applying for Nexus, which (as I read it) gives Global Entry as well as TSA-Pre.  For $50 for five years, it's a heck of a deal.  I'd travel to Vancouver more than I do if it was easier to get across the border, and the idea of expedited reentry into the USA from overseas would be great.  Toss in TSA-Pre for five years, and all for half the price of the other plans, and it's a win-win. Spouse will apply soon, so we can both be ready to go.

One thing my coworker mentioned, is that everyone in the car needs to have a Nexus card in order to use it.  If the driver has one, but passengers don't, you can't use it.  And if they catch you dropping off people so they can walk across the border while you use the Nexus lane, it's major bad news, resulting in loss of all access and so forth.  Buyer beware.

Dave


----------



## isisdave

It's interesting that NEXUS is just for people and costs $50 each, good for going either way between US and Canada by land, sea, or air, and includes use of Global Entry kiosks when entering the United States _*via Canadian Preclearance airports*_, which means the kiosks are actually in Canada . It also permits entry to the US via Global Entry from other countries, and now it also includes use of SENTRI lanes from Mexico (all this from the CBP website).

SENTRI is only for Mexican land borders, only into the US, includes a car as well as people, and costs $122.50 each. However, it works as NEXUS when entering the US from Canada (but presumably not the other way) and includes Global Entry privileges if you're a US citizen or national.

Both are good for 5 years and include PreCheck, inasmuch as you can fill the card number into the KTN field.

NEXUS would seem the most cost-effective, but you have to have the interview at a NEXUS site, which are only found along the Canadian border (e.g., Blaine and Seattle in WA).


----------



## PStreet1

We were refused entry into Canada with our Sentri card--they were nice about it and let us go with the warning never to do that again.

It's fine for entering the U.S. from Canada, and of course for entering the U.S. from Mexico.  (Mexico has no similar program for easy entry to Mexico.)


----------



## dsmrp

isisdave said:


> It's interesting that NEXUS is just for people and costs $50 each, good for going either way between US and Canada by land, sea, or air, and includes use of Global Entry kiosks when entering the United States _*via Canadian Preclearance airports*_, which means the kiosks are actually in Canada . It also permits entry to the US via Global Entry from other countries, and now it also includes use of SENTRI lanes from Mexico (all this from the CBP website).
> 
> SENTRI is only for Mexican land borders, only into the US, includes a car as well as people, and costs $122.50 each. However, it works as NEXUS when entering the US from Canada (but presumably not the other way) and includes Global Entry privileges if you're a US citizen or national.
> 
> Both are good for 5 years and include PreCheck, inasmuch as you can fill the card number into the KTN field.
> 
> NEXUS would seem the most cost-effective, but you have to have the interview at a NEXUS site, which are only found along the Canadian border (e.g., Blaine and Seattle in WA).



Nexus is Canada's program, with reciprocity to Global Entry for US citizens. That's why the interview is actually two separate interviews, one each with US and Canadian officials.  I believe you have to be approved by Canada first.

DH & I got Nexus this year, and so far only have used the pre-check benefit.
Iris scans in Canada are required to use Nexus/Global Entry in Canadian airports. We interviewed in Seattle, so have to go up to Canada to get our scans.  But have the Nexus cards for the land/car entry.

My son just applied, but we're not sure he'll be accepted as he has moved between 3-4 different addresses in the last 5 years (mostly for school) and has a very spotty employment history.


----------



## Luanne

PStreet1 said:


> We were refused entry into Canada with our Sentri card--they were nice about it and let us go with the warning never to do that again.
> 
> It's fine for entering the U.S. from Canada, and of course for entering the U.S. from Mexico.  (Mexico has no similar program for easy entry to Mexico.)



All we needed going in to Canada were our passports.  Used Global Entry on the way from Canada back into US.


----------



## Seagila

*Should've gotten NEXUS*

I somehow got it in my head that NEXUS was just for Canadians, so applied for Global Entry instead.  After further research, I could've saved $50 and gotten NEXUS with all the benefits of Global Entry.  We'll just have to look into NEXUS when we renew in 5 years.

I'm in Seattle and the NEXUS/Global Entry Enrollment Centers here are booked until early 2017.  Vancouver, BC has plenty of openings August and onward.  We decided to make a mini vacation out of it and booked Holland America's overnight re-positioning cruise from Seattle to Vancouver, appear at our Global Entry interviews in Vancouver after we disembark, and take the shuttle back to Seattle.

We're looking forward to guaranteed TSA Pre-Check when we fly!


----------



## Luanne

Seagila said:


> We're looking forward to guaranteed TSA Pre-Check when we fly!



While you are probably 99.9999% sure of getting PreCheck it's not a total guarantee.  I've posted several times about my dd who does have Global Entry, and is a preferred United customer.  On a flight from Albuquerque to Vancouver she did NOT get PreCheck.  No explanation.  I'm guessing it's because she had a one way ticket and was leaving the U.S.

Be sure when you make your reservations that you include your KTN.  Even if you've entered it into your travel profile with the airline it's a good idea to check.


----------



## Seagila

Luanne said:


> While you are probably 99.9999% sure of getting PreCheck it's not a total guarantee.  I've posted several times about my dd who does have Global Entry, and is a preferred United customer.  On a flight from Albuquerque to Vancouver she did NOT get PreCheck.  No explanation.  I'm guessing it's because she had a one way ticket and was leaving the U.S.
> 
> Be sure when you make your reservations that you include your KTN.  Even if you've entered it into your travel profile with the airline it's a good idea to check.



Will do.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## drguy

United is now selling Pre-Check for miles.  Not sure if their association with TSA is changing.


----------



## Luanne

drguy said:


> United is now selling Pre-Check for miles.  Not sure if their association with TSA is changing.



Not sure what you mean by this?


----------



## uop1497

I sent out application to renew our passport recently and still waiting for the new passport to come. Do I need to have a new passport number in order to fill application for global entry.

Is there anything personal information I should check and make sure to be clear before out before applying for global entry.

I plan to have the interview at SFO airport , does any one has an idea how long the waiting time appointment at SFO airport . Is it possible to have 3-4 appointment in same day. I am thinking to apply global entry for 4 of us.

Thank you


----------



## Seagila

uop1497 said:


> I sent out application to renew our passport recently and still waiting for the new passport to come. Do I need to have a new passport number in order to fill application for global entry.
> 
> Is there anything personal information I should check and make sure to be clear before out before applying for global entry.
> 
> I plan to have the interview at SFO airport , does any one has an idea how long the waiting time appointment at SFO airport . Is it possible to have 3-4 appointment in same day. I am thinking to apply global entry for 4 of us.
> 
> Thank you



You will need your new Passport Numbers to complete the online application.  

They will ask for Employment and Residence histories.

It's possible to have 3 or 4 appointments on the same day, if they have times open.  They may not have concurrent appointment times available.

Earliest opening at SFO is March 13, 2017.

Good luck!


----------



## uop1497

Seagila said:


> You will need your new Passport Numbers to complete the online application.
> 
> They will ask for Employment and Residence histories.
> 
> It's possible to have 3 or 4 appointments on the same day, if they have times open.  They may not have concurrent appointment times available.
> 
> Earliest opening at SFO is March 13, 2017.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you for your inputs. Does anyone know how far back I must list my resident and employment history.

Since appointment opening available until March 13, 2017. I just wonder if  I am allowed to apply now with my old passport # and will update new passport information when it become available. Have anyone done that. I am looking for option to fill out application now and to set up an appointment by March 16, 2017 if possible

Beside SFO airport, is there any other global office in bay area which I can set up an appointment for early than March 13, 2017.

Will the system allow to book an interview at different office at the same time. Or if one has an appointment already set up at one office, and the website showing an available time slot  at another office, will the system allow me to sign up another appointment at other office.

Thanks.


----------



## Luanne

uop1497 said:


> Thank you for your inputs. Does anyone know how far back I must list my resident and employment history.


If you have not been at your current residence (and it may also be employer) for 5 years or more you need to provide the previous one.  For residence you need the date(s) you moved.  Since we had only been in our current home for a couple of years I remember that one.



> Beside SFO airport, is there any other global office in bay area which I can set up an appointment for early than March 13, 2017.


San Francisco is the only office in the Bay Area.

https://www.cbp.gov/travel/trusted-traveler-programs/global-entry/enrollment-centers/california



> Will the system allow to book an interview at different office at the same time. Or if one has an appointment already set up at one office, and the website showing an available time slot  at another office, will the system allow me to sign up another appointment at other office.



If you are asking if you can set up multiple interviews at different locations, no.  But you can change your appointment once it's been set up.  I know a poster here did that. She booked then kept checking back and was able to get an earlier one.

https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/1379/~/goes-can-i-reschedule-or-cancel-my-appointment%3F


----------



## uop1497

Luanne said:


> If you have not been at your current residence (and it may also be employer) for 5 years or more you need to provide the previous one.  For residence you need the date(s) you moved.  Since we had only been in our current home for a couple of years I remember that one.
> 
> 
> San Francisco is the only office in the Bay Area.
> 
> https://www.cbp.gov/travel/trusted-traveler-programs/global-entry/enrollment-centers/california
> 
> If you are asking if you can set up multiple interviews at different locations, no.  But you can change your appointment once it's been set up.  I know a poster here did that. She booked then kept checking back and was able to get an earlier one.
> 
> https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/1379/~/goes-can-i-reschedule-or-cancel-my-appointment%3F



Thanks for additional details . I have not filled out application yet. However, I already see a problem:

a) I do not remember the date I moved into my current house. Its has been over 20 years ago. will there be any problem if I just write down the year I moved into my current resident.

b) I worked for company (YYY)for over 19 years. Recently,  this YYY company was acquired by another company (ZZZ) . So, I am not too sure how I can fill out my employment. Do I have to fill out the exact starting date of the old company (YYY) . I remember my starting date of YYY company, but not sure what date I should write down as a start date for new company ZZZ .

c) During an interview process, will the interviewer give the application-er a chance to explain any problem or issue with information listing in the application form .

 If possible and if you do not mind, can anyone please share what happen during the interview in detail so that I have a better understanding and what to expect .

Thank you


----------



## Luanne

The interview process was very quick.  If there were any problems, or questions you probably wouldn't even get to the interview part.  Basically they ask if everything you put in your application was true.  They fingerprint you, take your picture, and you're done.

It's been awhile since I filled it out so I don't remember exactly how the residence and employment questions were asked.  It could be that you only need dates if you have been in your job or residence less than 5 years.


----------



## slip

This thread inspired me to look into this again and I found out I don't have to go all the way to Milwaukee anymore. I was able to set up an appointment in Madison, only 45 minutes from where I live. DW is excited to get one too. It will be worth it since I travel more for work now.


----------



## DaveNV

Luanne said:


> The interview process was very quick.  If there were any problems, or questions you probably wouldn't even get to the interview part.  Basically they ask if everything you put in your application was true.  They fingerprint you, take your picture, and you're done.
> 
> It's been awhile since I filled it out so I don't remember exactly how the residence and employment questions were asked.  It could be that you only need dates if you have been in your job or residence less than 5 years.



I just filled out the application for Nexus a few days ago.  It asks about employment and housing for at least the last five years.  It asks for month and year that you moved into your home, and month/year of when you started your employment.  It only asked about additional addresses and employers if your time was less than five years.

Uop1497, you don't have the option of not filling out the form correctly.  If you only wrote the year, it would still want the month.  So you'll need that information.

Dave


----------



## Luanne

I couldn't remember the exact date we moved into our prior home.  I was able to find it through online real estate records, either zillow or realtor.com.


----------



## Seagila

uop1497 said:


> a) I do not remember the date I moved into my current house. Its has been over 20 years ago. will there be any problem if I just write down the year I moved into my current resident.
> 
> b) I worked for company (YYY)for over 19 years. Recently,  this YYY company was acquired by another company (ZZZ) . So, I am not too sure how I can fill out my employment. Do I have to fill out the exact starting date of the old company (YYY) . I remember my starting date of YYY company, but not sure what date I should write down as a start date for new company ZZZ .
> 
> c) During an interview process, will the interviewer give the application-er a chance to explain any problem or issue with information listing in the application form .



a) I couldn't remember when I moved into our house either, so I went to Zillow.com, looked up my address, and got the date when we purchased our house.  I now use that as our official move-in date.

b) A call to your HR department should give you the employment info you need, since it's essentially the same company that changed ownership.

Regarding your passports in process, better call the SFO Enrollment Center and see whether they advise you to wait for your new passport numbers before applying online or if you can start your applications using your expiring ones.


----------



## uop1497

Thank you ALL for continuing giving me good advice .

My passport is still valid until April 2017 .  I apply for a new passport because I have a trip coming up in December 2016 . I will contact SFO Enrollment Center as suggested. 

For my starting date at company YYY, I do remember . The only I am not sure which date I should write down as my starting date for company ZZZ .


----------



## Luanne

When I was filling out the online application I thought I'd just start it to see what the questions were like.  But once I started I couldn't find a way to save what I'd entered so I could come back and complete it later on.  Since this was a government document I was afraid if I cancelled out it might count against me.   So I finished it.  My word of caution is, you might want to be sure you DO have all of the information necessary to complete the application.  Either that or find out ahead of time how to pause and save what you've entered so far.


----------



## uop1497

Luanne said:


> When I was filling out the online application I thought I'd just start it to see what the questions were like.  But once I started I couldn't find a way to save what I'd entered so I could come back and complete it later on.  Since this was a government document I was afraid if I cancelled out it might count against me.   So I finished it.  My word of caution is, you might want to be sure you DO have all of the information necessary to complete the application.  Either that or find out ahead of time how to pause and save what you've entered so far.



Thank you for good tip.

To update:
a) I contacted the Global entry center and was told I can use my current passport to fill application. That will not be a problem since my appointment will be 6 months from now. At that time, I will have my new passport number.

b)I can set up appointment for all member of my family in the same day. Each member take 15 minutes interviewing only. When I ask how to save my entry on the application, I was told there is a way, but he does not say how .  I will look at the global entry form online to see if I can find the way to save it.

c)Regarding the date to move in resident and employment, I was told just estimates .  

I hope I was told with correct information.


----------



## Luanne

uop1497 said:


> c)Regarding the date to move in resident and employment, I was told just estimates .
> 
> I hope I was told with correct information.



I doubt they go back and double check any dates you've given them.


----------



## bjones9942

Luanne said:


> I doubt they go back and double check any dates you've given them.



I would hope they do!  I wouldn't mind if they accept dates that don't jive with what they find by a short time, but I would hope that the pre-screening investigation is just that, and not a rubber stamp after you pay the fee.


----------



## Luanne

bjones9942 said:


> I would hope they do!  I wouldn't mind if they accept dates that don't jive with what they find by a short time, but I would hope that the pre-screening investigation is just that, and not a rubber stamp after you pay the fee.



"If" they do I wonder what mechanism they use to check?

The real estate stuff might be relatively easy, but employment, maybe not. Especially if a company has changed hands, or gone out of business, there may be no records.

I think the things they are really checking for are any criminal activities, not the exact dates of your employment or housing.


----------



## bjones9942

Luanne said:


> "If" they do I wonder what mechanism they use to check?
> 
> The real estate stuff might be relatively easy, but employment, maybe not. Especially if a company has changed hands, or gone out of business, there may be no records.
> 
> I think the things they are really checking for are any criminal activities, not the exact dates of your employment or housing.



I think you would be shocked to see what appears on a background check.  I worked for a bank once and they paid for very thorough background checks on any applicant they intended to hire.  Working in HR/Payroll, I saw them.  They listed everything - employment, housing, credit cards/loans, convictions, aliases (generally maiden names), etc.  And I know that the background check done for Global Entry shows more than convictions - if you've ever been charged with a civil or criminal matter it will pop up, regardless of the outcome.


----------



## presley

I had my GOES interview today and was told I am approved and can start using my # right away. I went ahead and added it to my southwest info for a domestic flight. I was told as long as I enter the number, I'll have TSA precheck. 

They actually asked me more questions than they asked my daughter. The Q's they asked me that they didn't ask her were -
Have you traveled out of the U.S. in the last 5 years? and since I did, they asked where I went. 
They also asked if I used illegal drugs and didn't ask my daughter.  Perhaps I look shady. 

At any rate, we sat and waited about 45 mins past our appointment time to be called back for the 5 minute or less interview. It's very easy. Although, trying to leave there in my car without going to Mexico on accident was a bit challenging.


----------



## Luanne

presley said:


> I had my GOES interview today and was told I am approved and can start using my # right away. I went ahead and added it to my southwest info for a domestic flight. I was told as long as I enter the number, I'll have TSA precheck.



Interesting you were told that since it's not entirely true.

As long as you enter the number you are _*eligible*_ for TSA PreCheck.  But it doesn't guarantee you'll get it.  I refer back to my dd's example.

Here is the government website stating eligibility, not assurance.

https://www.cbp.gov/travel/trusted-traveler-programs/global-entry/tsa-precheck


----------



## uop1497

I was told global entry has TSA PreCheck included, can someone please confirm . Thanks.


----------



## Luanne

uop1497 said:


> I was told global entry has TSA PreCheck included, can someone please confirm . Thanks.



TSA PreCheck is included with Global Entry.  The way it is worded is that you are "eligible" for PreCheck.  While that means that most likely you will get PreCheck each time you fly, it's not guaranteed.  

You do need to be sure your KTN is on your reservation.


----------



## siesta

Luanne said:


> While that means that most likely you will get PreCheck each time you fly, it's not guaranteed.


 per the points guy:

Having your Known Traveler ID connected to your ticket information will then make you eligible for TSA PreCheck, but it’s not a guarantee – you won’t get selected every time, though it is pretty consistent. The good news is, your odds increase every time you fly: two years ago, when I first got Global Entry, I was being selected about 50% of the time, but these days it’s more like 100% – even on international itineraries.

Read more: http://thepointsguy.com/2014/03/how...tsa-precheck-with-global-entry/#ixzz4IJJOQ0ao


----------



## Luanne

siesta said:


> per the points guy:
> 
> Having your Known Traveler ID connected to your ticket information will then make you eligible for TSA PreCheck, but it’s not a guarantee – you won’t get selected every time, though it is pretty consistent. The good news is, your odds increase every time you fly: two years ago, when I first got Global Entry, I was being selected about 50% of the time, but these days it’s more like 100% – even on international itineraries.
> 
> Read more: http://thepointsguy.com/2014/03/how...tsa-precheck-with-global-entry/#ixzz4IJJOQ0ao



I am speaking from personal experience.

On a flight from Albuquerque to Vancouver BC my daughter, who has Global Entry, did NOT get PreCheck.  The only thing I can figure is she was on a one way ticket flying out of the US.

Dh and I have gotten PreCheck on every flight we've taken since we got Global Entry.


----------



## siesta

Luanne said:


> I am speaking from personal experience.
> ...
> 
> Dh and I have gotten PreCheck on every flight we've taken since we got Global Entry.


 I have yet to meet a person who hasn't. Poor DD.


----------



## Jimster

*Pre check*

Being denied happens.  I had it happen in Miami.  Very irritating.  OTOH if it was always a free pass from security, then every terrorist, drug trafficker and gun runner would register making us all insecure.

I have had GE since its inception.  This thread is and has been largely old news.  If people would read the directions about applying most of this thread would be eliminated.   It is time to let this topic die.  If people still have questions read some of this thread because most questions have been answered time and again.


----------



## Luanne

Jimster said:


> Being denied happens.  I had it happen in Miami.  Very irritating.
> 
> I have had GE since its inception.  This thread is largely old news.  If people would read the directions about applying most of this thread would be eliminated.   It is time to let this topic die.



Well okay.


----------



## Ken555

Jimster said:


> It is time to let this topic die.  If people still have questions read some of this thread because most questions have been answered time and again.




Isn't that true for most things on TUG?


----------



## Talent312

Jimster said:


> It is time to let this topic die.



Old threads never die. They just fade away...
And then someone doing a search wakes it up years later.

.


----------



## isisdave

*Return from UK - experience with MPC*

I promised to review our return.

Last Tuesday we returned from LHR to DFW. Our flight (AA) was at 0930 and so of course I compulsively got us to the airport at 0630 via Hoppa Bus.

There was practically no one at Terminal 3 and we were 3rd in line for AA checkin,  The agent chattily asked us questions that sounded like screening: Where had we been, for how long, what our occupations were ("retired") and what were they before retirement. All of this looking straight at us and not reading from a screen or entering anything. She didn't ask the usual questions (did you pack your bags yourself, and have they been in your custody since then?)

There is a common security line for the terminal and of course no TSA PreCheck at LHR (although that WAS printed on the boarding passes). It was fast. Had to remove laptop and Apple Mini from backpack and remove belt, but not shoes.  My carryon was selected for inspection. He pointed at the screen and said "I need to know what that is" ... I replied "a Mac mini computer." He had me open it and removed the computer and one other electronic thing, and sent them through xray again. He swabbed a lot, but I never saw him put the swab through the machine.

He returned the electronics and rooted around the other side of the bag, and extracted a small jar of honey we'd had there since Spain.  Too liquid, and, he said, too big, but I think it was < 100 mL.

At the gate entrance, an agent was asking similar questions as we had heard at the checkin to a person in front of us. She didn't ask us any questions. Again, not looking at a screen, but at the passenger's face.

There was no official UK passport control, and ours were not stamped.

It was an uneventful flight, except for the Pakistani woman seated next to us, who decided to lie down across all three seats when we went to the restroom....

I had earlier downloaded and configured the MPC (Mobile Passport Control), so as soon as we landed I was filling in the arrival info, which took 20 seconds. I didn't have a connection in the middle of the runway area, but as soon as we neared the buildings I sent it, and had a receipt in 30 seconds.

Upon entering the terminal, there are signs for different categories of passenger, and one for MPC is now included. It sends you to the Global Entry line, but when the agent greeting you there heard "MPC" he asked to see the pictures. We showed them, and he said "thanks, you can exit at booth 32" where another agent also looked at them.  Total time in Immigration: 30 seconds. They didn't look at the passports, and didn't ask any questions. We had been out of the US for almost six months, so that surprised me a little. As our passports weren't stamped, we have no direct physical evidence that we exited the UK when we did. I am sure it's in the computers, and of course I could pull up proof if I had to.

On to Customs: our bags came out quickly and we walked toward the agents. There is not a "green channel" here, everyone talks to an agent. When she heard "MPC" she said, "oh good, hold your receipt over the scanner".  You have to hold it about an inch up, not slap it down on the glass. We did that for both receipts, it boinged. This agent DID look at the passports (just the ID page) and then she said "thanks, all done." No questions at all. The trip arrival screen on MPC does have four questions about fruit, veg, meat, etc., and just a declaration that you haven't exceeded your allowances.  Time here: maybe 90 seconds, as it took a few tries to get the receipt at the right distance the first time.

Someone grabbed our bags and threw them on the re-check belt, and we were off to the Skyway for transfer to terminal C.

This was certainly the fastest and most boring international arrival in our memory. We ARE admittedly 60-something nerds, but British TV has shows about the UK, US, NZ, Australian, and Canadian border agencies, and we expected more questions or surveillance. Not even a dog in sight this time.


----------



## Jimster

*Global ENtry GE*

GE=put ur pp on the scanner, scan, walk out


----------



## Luanne

Jimster said:


> GE=put ur pp on the scanner, scan, walk out



In my experience (Canada to U.S.) GE = scan your passport, answer some questions online at the kiosk, have your picture taken (by the machine), get the printout, then walk out.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Sugarcubesea said:


> I'm still seeing pending approval on the site for my application.   I'm starting to give up hope that my application will ever get approved.





Sugarcubesea said:


> Its been 3 months since I applied and I still am at Pending Review.  Is there anyplace I can call to check on status?  I've looked on the website and can not find any phone info to call and check...thanks everyone..



I just wanted to let everyone know that it took almost 4 months to get my application approved, I've got my appointment scheduled for late October....Thank you everyone for the help...


----------



## slip

I had my appointment for Pre-Check on Friday. I was in and out in four minutes. Gave passport, verified a few questions and SS number, then paid. They had appointments every ten minutes. Hope I get my number before I go to Vegas on 9-17. She said it was only taking a few days so we'll see.


----------



## canesfan

slip said:


> I had my appointment for Pre-Check on Friday. I was in and out in four minutes. Gave passport, verified a few questions and SS number, then paid. They had appointments every ten minutes. Hope I get my number before I go to Vegas on 9-17. She said it was only taking a few days so we'll see.





It should be on your confirmation for your appointment. That is your KTN. The activation should happen within 24 hours. Just login to your global account to see if it's been approved. But you can go online to the airlines and input the KTN now.


----------



## Luanne

canesfan said:


> It should be on your confirmation for your appointment. That is your KTN. The activation should happen within 24 hours. Just login to your global account to see if it's been approved. But you can go online to the airlines and input the KTN now.



It looks like slip applied for PreCheck, not Global Entry.  Different process.


----------



## slip

Yes, mine is Pre and she said that was not my number on the receipt.


----------



## presley

I tried to google to get an answer, but didn't find anything.

My card came in the mail about a week after my interview. My daughter interviewed on the same day and was also told she was approved. She didn't get her card. It's been maybe 10 days since I got mine. We have different addresses, but same county. Does it ever take several weeks to get the card after being approved at the interview?


----------



## slip

I went on 8-23 and my wife went a week later. My wife got her number already but not the card. I haven't gotten anything yet but they said I should get the number in 72 hours.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Holy Moly! In SF Bay Area (w/ population of over 3.5 million), the only GE center is at SFO.
Just scheduled an interview... MARCH 2017!!!


----------



## Luanne

DavidnRobin said:


> Holy Moly! In SF Bay Area (w/ population of over 3.5 million), the only GE center is at SFO.
> Just scheduled an interview... MARCH 2017!!!



As has been suggested before, keep checking back.  Appointment dates open up.

And heck, in the entire state of New Mexico there is only ONE GE center, at the Albuquerque airport.


----------



## Blues

DavidnRobin said:


> Holy Moly! In SF Bay Area (w/ population of over 3.5 million), the only GE center is at SFO.
> Just scheduled an interview... MARCH 2017!!!



Yes, I had the same problem, David.  I decried it in post #148.  My solution is that I made an appointment at Chicago O'Hare for when we're visiting in October -- *after* getting back from the foreign trip that I wanted GE for.



Luanne said:


> And heck, in the entire state of New Mexico there is only ONE GE center, at the Albuquerque airport.



Per Google:
Population of New Mexico:  2.08 million
Population of Northern California: 14.57 million

Each has just one GE center.  Both facts are a disgrace, but one for all of NorCal is a much bigger disgrace, IMNSHO.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Luanne said:


> As has been suggested before, keep checking back.  Appointment dates open up.
> 
> And heck, in the entire state of New Mexico there is only ONE GE center, at the Albuquerque airport.



Every time slot is taken until Feb 2017, then only at 7am for a month, then not until late March for a back-to-back at 9PM for the 2 of us.  Checking back is sort of unrealistic - we are only planning to travel once before then, but still...
We should have gone with TSApre only.

You would think there would be one in San Jose/Silicon Valley area (Santa Clara Co.) considering the amount of travel is done by people/employees living there. Santa Clara county alone at ~1.8M almost has almost as many people as New Mexico (~2.1M). I speculate that the number people flying to/from SFO/OAK/SJC far exceed most areas that have more access to GE centers.
seems odd...


----------



## "Roger"

Just mention  one  hitch that can occur  with global entry. Just went through the  Miami  airport. Global entry sped me through immigration , no sweat. Second to reach the baggage carosel. Bags came out almost dead last. Almost everyone  beat me. If I  had  needed to  make a   tight connection  would have  never made it. Bottom line ,  global entry only  gets you so far in the airport  process.

PS  -  My bags were tagged priority .  My experience  is that only gets my luggage  to the  carosel first about  half of  the  time.


----------



## DaveNV

*Update on my experience with all this*

Spouse and I applied a week apart back in early August for the Nexus program, which not only gives faster in/out of Canada from the U.S., but also TSA-Pre and Global Entry, for half the cost of the TSA-Pre program alone. Win-win.

Two months later we were notified one day apart we'd been conditionally approved, and we should schedule our interviews.  The GOES website offered us an appointment at their Blaine, Washington center (a few miles South of the I-5 border crossing to BC) for the very next morning.  Talk about "no line no waiting...)

We were in Hawaii at the time, so I scheduled the appointment for this past Friday morning.  We walked in, took the next number from the little ticket machine thing, and as I was removing the ticket, the agent called our number.  Seriously - we didn't even have time to sit down.

We turned in our appropriate paperwork (the conditional approval letter, our passports, driver's licenses, and birth certificates), and sat down in the waiting area.  Not five minutes later we were called to go to a joint kiosk in the interview area.

At that kiosk we talked to the American guy first, who verified our information, asked a few questions, took digital fingerprints, and a photo. ("Unlike with your passport, yes, you can smile.")  

He directed us to his Canadian counterpart, who was sitting right next to him.  The guy said, "I already heard all your answers, so no need to repeat yourself." He asked one or two other questions, handed back our papers, and said we were all done.  Easy breezy.

The one thing they suggested we do is hop over to the border crossing to get a retinal scan for Global Entry.  He said it speeds up the process when we use the program.  We were fine with that, so we did.  Similarly fast experience, no line, and we were done in just a few minutes.

The whole thing was painless, easy, and frankly, kind of amazing that the bureaucracy from two governments would be so speedy. We were impressed.

Cards should be in the mail in a few days.  It's a done deal. 

(If you're in the Pacific Northwest, and your interview appointment is months away, you may want to look at scheduling things at this Blaine office.  It's right at Exit 270 off of I-5, if you're driving up.)

Dave


----------



## Blues

*OK, Here's MY Experience*

Applied for GE back in May, in anticipation of using it for re-entry to the US after our Japan trip in Oct.  Our itinerary:  SFO to KIX (Osaka) in mid-Oct, NRT (Tokyo) to ORD (Chicago) Oct 27 for Mom's 95th birthday, then domestic back to SFO on Oct 31.

As noted, there was NO slot at SFO for the final interview until Jan 2017.  So, since we'd be in Chicago anyway, I set up the interview there for 10/28.  Since we wouldn't have GE to speed our way back, I did the next best thing and downloaded Mobile Passport.

I filled out the Mobile Passport app online while plane was still on the runway.  We get into ORD, and see the ~20-something normal lines and ~4 GE lines.  Where to go for Mobile Passport?  After being passed from agent to agent, we find out that the *one* agent at ORD that's supposed to service Mobile Passport decided to take the day off.  So back to the regular lines.  From that point, it only took an additional 20 minutes, so not too bad.  But WTH?

Our interview appointment on 10/28 went quickly and efficiently.  We were in and out in 15 minutes.  I was *hoping* to get final approval in time to use PreCheck for the domestic trip back to SFO on 10/31.  Due to illness we had to reschedule our return for 11/2.  But still no approval.

At this point, my wife has finally received her final approval for Global Entry and even got her ID card in the mail.  For some unknown reason, my approval still hasn't been processed.  I don't know if that's just bureaucratic inefficiency or something else.  They did have a problem with the fingerprint scanner and had to rescan my prints.  Don't know if that's related.

Overall, I have to give the whole process a D grade.  And that's generous.  GE for entry to the US: fail.  Mobile Passport: fail.  Getting the KTN for using PreCheck for domestic return: fail.

I'm not impressed.  I think it's been a waste of time and money.


----------



## Luanne

Blues said:


> At this point, my wife has finally received her final approval for Global Entry and even got her ID card in the mail.  For some unknown reason, my approval still hasn't been processed.  I don't know if that's just bureaucratic inefficiency or something else.  They did have a problem with the fingerprint scanner and had to rescan my prints.  Don't know if that's related.



There was someone else I know who had this problem.  She was approved almost immediately and her husband was not.  They had gone for their appointments at the same time so couldn't figure out what the issue was.  After much scrambling around they discovered that his application hadn't been completed and they had to go back to the office where they had their appointments to get that done.  I sure hope that isn't the case for you.  When dh and I had our appointments we both got approval by email within an hour.  I was able to use my GE for a flight I had about a week later by just going into my reservation and entering my KTN.  I didn't need the card at all.


----------



## Blues

Luanne said:


> There was someone else I know who had this problem.  She was approved almost immediately and her husband was not.  They had gone for their appointments at the same time so couldn't figure out what the issue was.  After much scrambling around they discovered that his application hadn't been completed and they had to go back to the office where they had their appointments to get that done.  I sure hope that isn't the case for you.  When dh and I had our appointments we both got approval by email within an hour.  I was able to use my GE for a flight I had about a week later by just going into my reservation and entering my KTN.  I didn't need the card at all.



Thanks Luanne.  How the heck did she find that out?  I've looked over the web site and can't find any phone contact information.  It's like a black hole - no way to inquire about the status at all, as far as I can see.  Can you find out how your friend got her status?  Thanks.

ETA - I filled out an email inquiry, which then said that the response time is 2 to 3 weeks!  But it included a phone contact number.  Which, when dialed, fails to go through -- "try again later".  Again, not impressed with our government.


----------



## Luanne

Blues said:


> Thanks Luanne.  How the heck did she find that out?  I've looked over the web site and can't find any phone contact information.  It's like a black hole - no way to inquire about the status at all, as far as I can see.  Can you find out how your friend got her status?  Thanks.



I'll have to see if I can find the posts.  It was someone who posted on another message site I use.  I know she had a terrible time, had the same issues with finding someone to call.  I can't remember if they just bit the bullet and went back to the center where they'd had the interviews.  When they checked his status online I think it kept saying pending and showed his appointment (which had been in the past).  I'm going to check now and see if I can find those posts.


----------



## Luanne

Okay, I found the posts.  To summarize she did find some phone numbers, but was never able to get through.  One only gave her a fast busy.  She also tried sending an email, but no response.

This was the final post with how they resolved the issue.  Unfortunately they did have to go back to where the interviews were done.

"We drove to the Houston airport this morning to find out what happened to DH's application. There were hardly any people waiting there. When we went for the interview on a Saturday it was packed. They've added weekend interviews to deal with the backlog. DH spoke to an agent who I think was the supervisor. He took DH back to his office to look at his file. As we suspected, the application was never finalized. The agent wasn't sure why but he pressed a few buttons and voila! and it was done! Such a simple solution but so maddening that it wasn't done right the first time. Before we left the building we received an email confirming the completion of his application. He should receive his card next week but even if we don't get that, we have the # he is supposed to use and it's tied to his passport."


----------



## Blues

Luane, thanks for your help and your posts.  It's maddening, how incompetent and unresponsive our government agencies can be.

In my case, I sent email (no response), and have been calling 3-5 times per day ever since, getting the "can't connect, try later" message each time, until after business hours, when it would finally go through and I'd get a canned message to try again during business hours.  Argh!

So, out of the blue, today I got a canned email stating my application status had changed.  I logged in, and lo and behold,  my approval came through!  2 1/2 weeks later, on a Sunday of all days!  No indication what the problem was, what took so long.  But I'll take it.


----------



## DaveNV

*Update on my previous update*

We interviewed at the GOES office on November 4. Received our Nexus cards in the mail on November 12, so basically a week after the interview.  We're all done. 

Dave


----------



## Luanne

Blues said:


> Luane, thanks for your help and your posts.  It's maddening, how incompetent and unresponsive our government agencies can be.
> 
> In my case, I sent email (no response), and have been calling 3-5 times per day ever since, getting the "can't connect, try later" message each time, until after business hours, when it would finally go through and I'd get a canned message to try again during business hours.  Argh!
> 
> So, out of the blue, today I got a canned email stating my application status had changed.  I logged in, and lo and behold,  my approval came through!  2 1/2 weeks later, on a Sunday of all days!  No indication what the problem was, what took so long.  But I'll take it.



What a pain!  But at least you got approval and didn't have to go back to the center where you had your interview.


----------



## Blues

Luanne said:


> “The confusion lies in the fact that we ended Managed Inclusion 2, but have left Managed Inclusion 1 in place,” TSA spokesman Mike Englund tells TravelSkills. (See full statement below)
> 
> In Managed Inclusion 1 — which remains in effect — PreCheck screening is available for “certain travelers who have been pre-screened by TSA canines,” Englund said. In other words, if a dog’s nose finds you acceptable, you might be selected for the fast inspection even if you are not an enrolled member of PreCheck and don’t have a known traveler number. (It only applies, obviously, in airports where TSA dogs are on duty.)



So, another amusing factoid about our trip.  In fact, our KTN's didn't come through until well after our return trip (today, for mine).  When we both got sick in Chicago, we cancelled our SWA flight, and the SWA flights for 2 days later were ridiculously expensive.  So I booked us on Virgin America, an airline we had only used once before, many years ago.  The amusing part?  We got TSA PreCheck on Virgin anyway.  No, not at the airport after being sniffed by dogs (we didn't see any at O'Hare).  It was on our boarding passes when we checked in online, 24 hours in advance.

So not only can't TSA and Customs manage their respective programs, clearly they don't even know what's going *on* with their programs.  PreCheck is apparently still possible as a random benefit.

(Sorry, feeling surly and skeptical about government agencies today).


----------



## Blues

Luanne said:


> What a pain!  But at least you got approval and didn't have to go back to the center where you had your interview.



Thank you again, Luanne.  Dave, I'm glad it worked well for you.  But I won't be recommending it to any of my friends or acquaintances.


----------



## Luanne

Blues said:


> Thank you again, Luanne.  Dave, I'm glad it worked well for you.  But I won't be recommending it to any of my friends or acquaintances.



I think you, and the other person I know who had this problem, are in the minority.  I still recommend Global Entry.  It's probably one of the best $100 I've spent.  We've gotten TSA PreCheck every time we've flown, it really does expedite entry back into the US. from Canada.  I haven't used it anywhere else so can't speak to that.  Random TSA PreCheck was not working for us any more so we were willing to go the Global Entry route.


----------



## DaveNV

Blues said:


> Thank you again, Luanne.  Dave, I'm glad it worked well for you.  But I won't be recommending it to any of my friends or acquaintances.



I feel your pain.  Happy it worked out for us, and glad to hear you finally got yours sorted out. Bureaucracy in motion...

Dave


----------



## Blues

*Further Update*

Wow, today I actually got a response to my email.  Other than the boilerplate, it just says "Our records show your account is now approved.  Please allow 10 to 15 business days for delivery of your GES card."

I'm guessing that my original email triggered someone to look at it, fix it, and then send a response saying that it's approved.  I *am* kind of impressed that it took only 9 days for that (from my email; almost 3 weeks from my interview).  Sad, that 9 days seems fast for a response from a government agency, but that's how it is.  Anyway, thanks again Luanne and Dave for the followups -- I also am very glad that it all worked out.



Blues said:


> In my case, I sent email (no response), and have been calling 3-5 times per day ever since, getting the "can't connect, try later" message each time, until after business hours, when it would finally go through and I'd get a canned message to try again during business hours.  Argh!
> 
> So, out of the blue, today I got a canned email stating my application status had changed.  I logged in, and lo and behold,  my approval came through!  2 1/2 weeks later, on a Sunday of all days!  No indication what the problem was, what took so long.  But I'll take it.


----------



## DavidnRobin

DavidnRobin said:


> Holy Moly! In SF Bay Area (w/ population of over 3.5 million), the only GE center is at SFO.
> Just scheduled an interview... MARCH 2017!!!



UPDATE: Well... a long wait for appointment - SFO; 8:30PM, but relatively easy for the both of us. ~10 mins. If anyone is looking for a quicker turnaround - consider walk-in during evening hours. SFO International Term, park in Garage G (3rd floor) - easy access. Bring GEOS paperwork, Passport and Drivers License (or similar).


----------



## mdurette

We applied for GE about a month ago (paid for by Chase, thank you).    I received the initial email to set the appointment for the interview.    Great....went into the system to schedule.

Closest center 1/2 hour away - booking in August!!!
Two centers about 1 hour away - 1 states full, no booking...the other states September
Center 2 hours away, booking in May.  
Center 4 hours away, booking next week.

I then checked all airports we were hitting over the next few months - nada.

So...I'm waiting until August for the appointment and subsequent research states with GE, you are not guaranteed PreCheck.  If I would have known, I would have just done PreCheck and been done.

Also - on the same line.
As a family of 5 we booked last minute travel last week on Delta.   My brother (who was not flying) has status with them and made a call to get better seat assignments.  (I just wanted to ensure one of us sat with our child).   All 5 of us got PreCheck, he said it was because our reservations were now associated with his travel profile.   Not sure if accurate, but made sense.

On the return home with SW, no precheck for anyone.   But, as we entered security area - they instructed my parents to hit the precheck line.    We ended up in it after the dog sniff.


----------



## PigsDad

mdurette said:


> We applied for GE about a month ago (paid for by Chase, thank you).    I received the initial email to set the appointment for the interview.    Great....went into the system to schedule.
> 
> Closest center 1/2 hour away - booking in August!!!
> Two centers about 1 hour away - 1 states full, no booking...the other states September
> Center 2 hours away, booking in May.
> Center 4 hours away, booking next week.


You're lucky.  I have one location at hour away, and the next closest is 5+ hours away.  One tip I heard was to just show up to one of the locations, and they may be able to fit you in w/o an appointment.



> So...I'm waiting until August for the appointment and subsequent research states with GE, you are not guaranteed PreCheck.  If I would have known, I would have just done PreCheck and been done.


You are not guaranteed PreCheck with either program -- it is the same if you have GE or just PreCheck.  That is stated in the documentation.

Kurt


----------



## canesfan

I've never not gotten it if my information is on my reservation. Southwest has issues sometimes. I've had RR# on ressie  but not my trusted traveler # reservation, although all info is in my RR profile. I just manually enter it. 

Also seniors and kids are more than likely to get random TSA pre check given to them or if you travel with someone that has pre check. My kids would consistently get it while traveling with my husband and I when they were minors. Once they turned 18, we had them apply for GE themselves. 

If you ever travel out of the country you will be thankful for the GE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hvsteve1

I don't have time to read eleven pages of posts so am just going to add my two cents.  We applied for Global Entry last July. We were given interview dates in March, at Nashville International, about two hours away. As we were not leaving the country until later this year, we did not try to get an earlier date and simply combined the interview with a shopping trip to "the big city".  The interview was short and easy. The agent checked our ID and passport, took a photo and fingerprints, all while sitting at a desk.  He was pretty happy-go-lucky so it was a nice experience. We showed up on time and waited 10 minutes. There was a lady at the same time we were there who showed up on the wrong date. They took her anyway as it was not that busy. If I lived closer to a center, or was flying in or out of one during their office hours, I might have popped in without an appointed to see if they could take me. Nothing lost except a few minutes to check it out. The Nashville office is open only three afternoons a week with two agents so I don't expect to see a lot of people competing for the Global Entry kiosks at that rate.


----------



## hvsteve1

We got our cards in the mail the week after our interview.


----------



## WalnutBaron

DavidnRobin said:


> UPDATE: Well... a long wait for appointment - SFO; 8:30PM, but relatively easy for the both of us. ~10 mins. If anyone is looking for a quicker turnaround - consider walk-in during evening hours. SFO International Term, park in Garage G (3rd floor) - easy access. Bring GEOS paperwork, Passport and Drivers License (or similar).



Thanks so much for the tip. I booked my interview reservation last January for _August 31! _at SFO. Amazing. Glad to hear it's a straightforward process and not a long wait afterward to get my card.


----------



## Luanne

WalnutBaron said:


> Thanks so much for the tip. I booked my interview reservation last January for _August 31! _at SFO. Amazing. Glad to hear it's a straightforward process and not a long wait afterward to get my card.


Even without the card you can still use your KTN.  It will be printed on the letter you get and take with you to your interview (you need to print it out from your computer).  I received email notification of approval within an hour after I'd had the interview and I was able to go in online and add my KTN to an upcoming flight.  The only time you actually need the card is when you travel internationally, at least that's been my experience.  I've had to show it when entering the US from Canada.


----------



## BocaBoy

WalnutBaron said:


> Thanks so much for the tip. I booked my interview reservation last January for _August 31! _at SFO. Amazing.


We had a many month backlog locally so we just looked for a center near where we would be traveling and found one with no backlog in northern Minnesota near the Canadian border.  They "interviewed" my wife and me together and it was really low key.  We were approved on the spot and the cards came a week or so later in the mail.


----------



## LisaRex

Husband and I were interviewed back in January.  Took us over 6 months to get an appointment, so there was no way I was going to not keep it.  My husband had a DUI when he was 21, so we were kind of worried that this would disqualify him.  The agent said that since it was over 30 years ago, that it was okay.  Had it been in the last 10 years, it would have been a problem. 

The agent said that they do accept walk-ins, but people with an appointment get first priority, of course.  So you might want to call and ask if you can do that in your area if you cannot get an appointment within a reasonable time.

Used GOES for the first time this past weekend in Charlotte, NC returning home from Grand Cayman.  It was a BREEZE.  We bypassed at least 3 long lines and got to our gate within 30 minutes, one for Immigration, one to hand in our  Disclosure Form, and then the 2nd TSA.  And we didn't have to take off our shoes, etc so that was very nice.


----------



## dsmrp

LisaRex said:


> Used GOES for the first time this past weekend in Charlotte, NC returning home from Grand Cayman.  It was a BREEZE.  We bypassed at least 3 long lines and got to our gate within 30 minutes, one for Immigration, one to hand in our  Disclosure Form, and then the 2nd TSA.  And we didn't have to take off our shoes, etc so that was very nice.



Yup we used ours for 1st time  a few weeks ago in Miami, and was a breeze too! The only hiccup was scanner didn't recognize DH's passport, so he had to enter the passport number. Just had to go thru one TSA checkpoint with no line.


----------

